# tfdchief injured in accident



## tfdchief

BeGreen, Gooserider, BrotherBart, fossil, pen, 
Sorry I am not sure where to put this post, but I wanted to let you all know that I had an accident on my ATV, rolled over on me and broke my back in 3 places, and most of my ribs.  This happened on the 17th of June and the doctors did not want to do surgery and fuse vertebrae if they didn't have to.  So I am at home in a brace, which pretty much does not allow me to do much or help myself much.   My loving wife is taking care of me and it looks like a long road ahead.  If you are inclined to help, I could sure use your prayers. Thanks and I sure hope I get to burn wood this winter.  Not sure they will let me though.    
Steve.


----------



## BrowningBAR

tfdchief said:
			
		

> BeGreen, Gooserider, BrotherBart, fossil, pen,
> Sorry I am not sure where to put this post, but I wanted to let you all know that I had an accident on my ATV, rolled over on me and broke my back in 3 places, and most of my ribs.  This happened on the 17th of June and the doctors did not want to do surgery and fuse vertebrae if they didn't have to.  So I am at home in a brace, which pretty much does not allow me to do much or help myself much.   My loving wife is taking care of me and it looks like a long road ahead.  If you are inclined to help, I could sure use your prayers. Thanks and I sure hope I get to burn wood this winter.  Not sure they will let me though.
> Steve.




Holy crap! I'm sorry to hear that. The brace aside, do you have feeling/motion in your legs? What is the down side if they fuse vertebrae? Less range of motion?


----------



## Todd

Sorry to hear that, stay positive and get well soon.


----------



## snowleopard

So sorry to hear of your accident.  I know of few worse feelings than to not be able to call upon your body to do what you're used to doing, and to live the way you like to live. It's even worse when you're in pain, and have to ask others to help you.  

Best wishes for a speedy recovery with no wrong turns on the way. 

Are you set up with wood a few years ahead?  If so, you've put yourself in the position we all hope to be in, and are ready to get through this unexpected setback.  If not, I feel so confident in the folks on this forum that I'm sure the ready hands will be there to help as needed.  And the rest of us will be around with stupid jokes and complicated questions for your amusement.


----------



## begreen

That is terrible news Steve. I'm glad you are alive to tell about it. You will be in our thoughts and prayers. Let us know if you need help and by all means, follow the doc's orders. It sounds like they have hope for some good healing, but it will take time. Be sure to put the Mrs. on the forum too if she needs help. If you have wood already stacked for next winter we can guide her with burning. 

Stay in touch and all the best for a quick and full recovery.


----------



## BrotherBart

Real sorry to hear it Steve. If one has to hunt for an upside it would be that you have a pretty good supply of wood laid in and firemen are real good at helping other firemen. (Hope they like their Chief)

Let us know what we can do.


----------



## Flatbedford

Sorry to hear this and hope you have a speedy and full recovery.


----------



## Woody Stover

Very sorry to hear this, Steve. You have our wishes and prayers for the best possible outcome.


----------



## fossil

Steve, your post is just fine right where it is for the time being.  This is tough stuff, serious injuries.  I'm so sorry this accident happened.  My very best wishes to you and your caregiving wife.  I learned not very long ago to "let the helpers help".  Friends and family will rally around and offer all kinds of help...accept it.  Focus now on healing, and learning all you can about what the healthcare road ahead might look like for you.  Again, all my best, and keep us in the loop.  Take care.  Rick


----------



## webbie

Wow, sorry to hear about this! I think maybe Steve is having a surgery since it looks like his email is temp setup to auto-reply!


----------



## woodchip

So sorry to hear your news. 

You have our prayers and best wishes for a full recovery from here too.


----------



## HollowHill

Steve, very sorry to hear of your accident.  I hope you mend rapidly and completely.  Keep your eye on the long term goals and listen to your wife!


----------



## tfdchief

You guys are incredible.  It brought tears to my eyes when I saw all the posts.   I still need a lot of rest so not on here often.  I wish I could answer each of you individually but I don't think I can.  I do have feeling in my legs and there seems to be no paralysis for now.  Fusing the vertebrae means less motion or no motion and chance of further damage to the spinal cord.  Dr appointment Tuesday so maybe I will find out more.  Pain has been horrible but getting better.  As some of you know me well enough, yes I have about 3 years wood supply and a son who will bring more.  and my wife is so thankful to have you guys if she needs help.  My email is on temp. reply because it goes to my work email and answering that was out of the question.  My firefighters are great guys and are helping my wife remove my brace for cleaning and anything else she asks, and yes I think they love me......I sure love all of them.  And thanks fossil for leaving the post here for a while......move it when you need to.   I look forward to hearing from you all and it means so much right now to know you have people who care about you.   I am not a person who can sit still, read books, watch TV, but now that I feel decent enough to get back on the forum, I think it will pass some time for me.  Thanks for the prayers and GOD BLESS ALL OF YOU!  Steve


----------



## shawneyboy

Steve,

Hang in there.  As others have said let the helpers help.  Take it easy and you are in my prayers.

Shawn


----------



## oldspark

Glad to hear you are getting the help you need, and a speedy recovery to you.


----------



## Battenkiller

Steve, I'm so sorry to hear of your accident.  Sounds pretty bad, but even geezers like us can usually heal if we give it enough time.  Lucky you have a woman who knows the meaning of, "In sickness or in health."  Rose and I wish you a speedy recovery.


----------



## Mrs. Krabappel

So sorry Steve.       Hang in there.    Best wishes for speedy healing.


----------



## Dix

Steve, so sorry to hear of this. 

I agree with accepting all the help you can, makes things easier.

Best wishes for a speedy recovery.


----------



## ezwryder

Wow Steve, you must be something to have such a good attitude with all you've gone through.  I will be thinking about you and positive thoughts will be heading your way every day, so keep smiling, life WILL get better.  Make sure you keep us all up to date on your progress.


----------



## JeffT

tfdchief,liked reading all your posts but this one.Get well soon.


----------



## Thistle

Steve, 

We will be thinking of you often & praying for your recovery.I've only been here a few months but have realized this place is another 'home' to me now.A nice comfortable home,like well-worn boots or jeans that you never get tired of.Please keep us posted of any new updates regarding your medical condition.


----------



## rdust

Wow sorry to hear this, you'll be in our prayers for sure!    

I screwed my back up over the winter and it's not anything comparable to what you must be dealing with so I can only imagine.  I have grade 1 or low grade 2 spondylolisthesis on my S1-L5 and herniated the disk on the S1-L5 which is pushing on my S1 nerve root.(causes left leg numbness/pain)  The spine doctor says I probably have a fusion at some point in my future due to the spondy but they're holding off as long as they can.  In the meantime I'll be off to surgery end of this month for a laminotomy to clean up the disk material that's pushing on the nerve unless I have a miraculous recovery before then.(been through PT already with little relief)

I'm sure your wife knows you appreciate her but make sure she hears it often.  Even my wife having to pick up where I can't do anymore with my 2 year old likes to hear how I appreciate her.  

Keep us updated, I wish you the best of luck in a speedy and full recovery!


----------



## mywaynow

Steve-

Smile and laugh (if it doesn't hurt) every chance you get.  Your positive attitude will go a long way to your physical recovery.  Best of luck to you and your wife as you make your way through this tough time.


----------



## fishingpol

Chief,

Hang tough and rest up.  You are in our thoughts.  Be safe out there everyone.  We don't need any more of these posts going up.


----------



## snowleopard

Okay, here it is, my contribution to your recovery--your very first Stupid Joke of the Day: 

How many firemen does it take to change a light bulb? Four. One to change the bulb and 3 to chop a hole in the roof.

Glad to learn that you're set with wood for awhile.  Let the Chieftess know that the wood heat is no step for a stepper, and she'll be fine.  Just take it as it comes and someone will be here to answer any questions.


----------



## Danno77

Sorry to hear this bad news, but relieved to hear hat you are relatively ok. I sure hope your recovery is speedy and as thorough as it can be. Keep us posted. It's tough for many of us to be so far away. The guys on this forum have a special comradery that makes us want to help each other out, but distance makes it hard! Let us know what you need, and we'll do our best. Even if it is just providing you with entertainment via the web(ie posting stupid stuff that only a wood burner would find interesting)...


----------



## -PB-

Steve,
Don't know you, but judging by your profession I'm sure you've taken care of plenty of people throughout your career. Let them return the favor now. You deserve it.
Good luck.


----------



## cptoneleg

Keep your good attitude and get well soon.


----------



## Capt

From one fireman to another, I hope you have a speedy recovery.  If I was closer, I would definitely give you a helping hand.


----------



## cmonSTART

Holy smokes man!  Take care of yourself and get well soon!


----------



## leeave96

Hope everything works out!

Bill


----------



## heatwise

Sorry to hear of your injury ,heres wishing for you to Get well and recover quickly. I will keep you in my prayers. Sincerely pete.


----------



## Jutt77

Dang Steve sorry to hear that man...we'll be praying for a smooth recovery !


----------



## raybonz

Steve,
Really sorry to read about your terrible accident! Sending prayers for a speedy and full recovery your way..

Take Care,
Ray


----------



## Backwoods Savage

Whoa! Steve, this is the first post I looked at this morning. Sort of makes me feel that I got up on the wrong side of the bed. This is terrible news and really makes me cringe. That must have been nothing short of awful. Sounds like you have a long row to hoe now but I'm sure you are up to the task. Having family close will definitely help but please do not hesitate to post here should you need some extra help. It is sad that we are so far away or I'd have been there already. 

The braces are not fun for sure but hopefully will help you heal faster. The fusion does not sound like fun but it too can help should it go that far. Broken backs are not the end for sure but do take time. I recall a sister-in-law who faced somewhat the same as you are facing. It did take time but in time you would not know anything like that had happened to her. I pray you will turn out the same way.

Once again, please do not hesitate to post on this forum if you do need some help in some area. You have many friends here. God Bless.


----------



## firefighterjake

Sure . . . he lists everyone else, but a fellow firefighter. 

Steve . . . what more can I say that hasn't already been said . . . take it easy . . . allow others to help you since they want to help and it truly is not an imposition . . . heal quickly . . . and let us know if there is anything we can do for you besides keeping you in our thoughts and prayers.


----------



## thewoodlands

tfdchief said:
			
		

> BeGreen, Gooserider, BrotherBart, fossil, pen,
> Sorry I am not sure where to put this post, but I wanted to let you all know that I had an accident on my ATV, rolled over on me and broke my back in 3 places, and most of my ribs.  This happened on the 17th of June and the doctors did not want to do surgery and fuse vertebrae if they didn't have to.  So I am at home in a brace, which pretty much does not allow me to do much or help myself much.   My loving wife is taking care of me and it looks like a long road ahead.  If you are inclined to help, I could sure use your prayers. Thanks and I sure hope I get to burn wood this winter.  Not sure they will let me though.
> Steve.



Steve; you have our prayers and will light a candle at church for you.

gibir


----------



## yooperdave

good luck with the recovery!  "slow and easy wins the race"...(don't push the recovery) be patient


----------



## snowleopard

Another day, and it's time for another Stupid Joke of the Day: 

Firefighter Terminology

Haligan Tool: Used for breaking headlights
Water Hammer: Used to drive in water nails
Drafting: Following another fire engine really closely on the way to a fire
Backdraft: Drafting on the way back to the station
Ladder Company: Where they make ladders
Flashover: Too many lights on the pumper
Rollover: What you do in the ashes to make your new turnouts look old
Master Stream: The Mississippi River
BLEVE: It was dry when I drove my Chevy there
Mutual Aid: When 4 kids are hurt and there is only 3 band aids, someone is getting Mutual Aid


----------



## tfdchief

Thank you all!  I go for a doctor's appointment tomorrow.  Leaving tonight  since it is 3 hrs away.  we will stay in a motel room and the appointment then on Tuesday.  I didn't  think I could make the entire trip in one day.  The accident happened in southern IL and I was flown to St Mary's hospital  in Evansville IN....thus the reason for the long trip to see the doctor.  He will X-ray and see how things are going and hopefully adjust this awful brace that hurts all the time.  Pray I get good news!   I would give up a lot to know I will get to burn wood this winter and maybe cut some next year.  I will let you know how it went on Wed.  Thanks, Steve


----------



## tfdchief

snowleopard said:
			
		

> Another day, and it's time for another Stupid Joke of the Day:
> 
> Firefighter Terminology
> 
> Haligan Tool: Used for breaking headlights
> Water Hammer: Used to drive in water nails
> Drafting: Following another fire engine really closely on the way to a fire
> Backdraft: Drafting on the way back to the station
> Ladder Company: Where they make ladders
> Flashover: Too many lights on the pumper
> Rollover: What you do in the ashes to make your new turnouts look old
> Master Stream: The Mississippi River
> BLEVE: It was dry when I drove my Chevy there
> Mutual Aid: When 4 kids are hurt and there is only 3 band aids, someone is getting Mutual Aid


SL, those are hilarious.  My guys love this one......CHAOS....acronym for "Chief Has Arrived On Scene"


----------



## tfdchief

firefighterjake said:
			
		

> Sure . . . he lists everyone else, but a fellow firefighter.
> 
> Steve . . . what more can I say that hasn't already been said . . . take it easy . . . allow others to help you since they want to help and it truly is not an imposition . . . heal quickly . . . and let us know if there is anything we can do for you besides keeping you in our thoughts and prayers.


 Thanks Jake.  I am sorry but I don't understand your first sentence.  Did I forget to thank someone?


----------



## firefighterjake

tfdchief said:
			
		

> firefighterjake said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sure . . . he lists everyone else, but a fellow firefighter.
> 
> Steve . . . what more can I say that hasn't already been said . . . take it easy . . . allow others to help you since they want to help and it truly is not an imposition . . . heal quickly . . . and let us know if there is anything we can do for you besides keeping you in our thoughts and prayers.
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks Jake.  I am sorry but I don't understand your first sentence.  Did I forget to thank someone?
Click to expand...




			
				tfdchief said:
			
		

> BeGreen, Gooserider, BrotherBart, fossil, pen,
> Sorry I am not sure where to put this post, but I wanted to let you all know that I had an accident on my ATV, rolled over on me and broke my back in 3 places, and most of my ribs.  This happened on the 17th of June and the doctors did not want to do surgery and fuse vertebrae if they didn't have to.  So I am at home in a brace, which pretty much does not allow me to do much or help myself much.   My loving wife is taking care of me and it looks like a long road ahead.  If you are inclined to help, I could sure use your prayers. Thanks and I sure hope I get to burn wood this winter.  Not sure they will let me though.
> Steve.



Trying to give you a hard time about not mentioning me in the list of members that you mentioned by name . . . then again you didn't mention a lot of us.  Just trying to be funny.


----------



## snowleopard

Steve, 

Hard to heal when you're in pain, so here's hoping they can get that brace more comfortable.  Wishing you good news on the x-rays!  Keep us posted.  

Don't mind Jake.  That `Fire God' status has gone to his head.   I've heard he had some t-shirts printed up . . .


----------



## tfdchief

Sorry Jake, my brain has a lot to deal with right now and maybe not as sharp as I should be.  I love all you guys and I am sure you know there is a very special place in my heart for firefighters.  I think that is partly why I like this forum so much, because it reminds me of the brotherhood that exists among all firefighters. Thanks for the prayers and God Bless, Steve


----------



## Fsappo

Hey Chief, get well soon.  You guys are cut from some sturdy stock you fire fighters.  Heal well.  You'll be in my thoughts and prayers.


----------



## firefighterjake

snowleopard said:
			
		

> Steve,
> 
> Hard to heal when you're in pain, so here's hoping they can get that brace more comfortable.  Wishing you good news on the x-rays!  Keep us posted.
> 
> Don't mind Jake.  That `Fire God' status has gone to his head.   I've heard he had some t-shirts printed up . . .



Hehheh . . . I actually have a T-shirt with my "likeness" on it . . . but it's a stick figure and it's for Camp Jakeawana -- the T-shirts look very official, look like something you would get at a real campground, but in reality Camp Jakeawana is simply my side yard when a few of our friends come to camp for the weekend.


----------



## firefighterjake

tfdchief said:
			
		

> Sorry Jake, my brain has a lot to deal with right now and maybe not as sharp as I should be.  I love all you guys and I am sure you know there is a very special place in my heart for firefighters.  I think that is partly why I like this forum so much, because it reminds me of the brotherhood that exists among all firefighters. Thanks for the prayers and God Bless, Steve



Just trying to give you a hard time Steve . . . I shouldn't do so when you're down (but not out) . . . and yes . . . this place is a lot like the firehouse . . . we kid each other mercilessly and give each other a hard time (i.e. Dennis refusing to split wood the right way), but the truth is folks here are wicked friendly and loyal to each other . . . it really is a bit like being part of a big, extended family.


----------



## CJ-SR4ever

Sorry to hear about your accident.  Get well soon!  Glad you are still here with us.


----------



## labrador

Steve, Sorry to hear about your accident. I hope your trip tomorrow is not a difficult one to the Dr. and that he will have good news after the x-ray. You are in our thoughts and judging by all the posts you will get a lot of positive feedback and help especially from our brotherhood of dedicated firemen,(I have 40 years of service;volunteer.) Keep up the positive attitude.  Warren


----------



## snowleopard

So it's still early in your neck of the woods (late in mine), but I'm posting the Stupid Joke of the Day early, in case you log in before the big day.  Here's a cutie, with words of wisdom for us all to live by: 

As a firefighter for Livonia (MI) Fire & Rescue, one of my job responsibilities is going out into the community to talk to groups about fire safety.  One afternoon, I went to talk to a preschool group of about 25 children.  Preschool groups are one of our most popular groups, so these presentations are almost â€œautomaticâ€ for me after 20 years in the fire service.
While I usually refrain from calling on preschoolers during the presentation, I do welcome some input when I ask some fairly simple questions, such as the emergency telephone number to call or for fire safety behaviors they usually know.

When I asked the group what they would do if their clothes were on fire, I saw almost every hand go up.  Expecting the answer â€œStop, Drop and Roll,â€ I would then demonstrate and give them the opportunity to practice.  However, I was laughing uncontrollably when I called on one of the boys.  His response to my question about what to do if his clothes were on fire? â€œI wouldnâ€™t put them on!â€

Best wishes for your day, and we'll be thinking of you.


----------



## Backwoods Savage

firefighterjake said:
			
		

> tfdchief said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry Jake, my brain has a lot to deal with right now and maybe not as sharp as I should be.  I love all you guys and I am sure you know there is a very special place in my heart for firefighters.  I think that is partly why I like this forum so much, because it reminds me of the brotherhood that exists among all firefighters. Thanks for the prayers and God Bless, Steve
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just trying to give you a hard time Steve . . . I shouldn't do so when you're down (but not out) . . . and yes . . . this place is a lot like the firehouse . . . we kid each other mercilessly and give each other a hard time (i.e. Dennis refusing to split wood the right way), but the truth is folks here are wicked friendly and loyal to each other . . . it really is a bit like being part of a big, extended family.
Click to expand...


Steve, pay no attention to Jake because he is just a rookie learning how to split wood. I try to teach but some seem to learn very slowly.


Will be waiting for a good report from you on Wednesday or Thursday. I hope you make the trip in good shape as that can not be fun at all in that brace. Good luck.


----------



## Jags

Steve - you have nothing but the very best wishes coming from the top of Illinois.

If I may - I probably have a unique take on your situation.  I was the caretaker of my other half after a horrible accident that broke her neck in two places, her back in three places, all ribs, sternum and scapula (shoulder blade).  She required 5 fused vertebrae and was in a halo for 6 weeks. So from this - I at least partially understand your situation.

Do EVERY DAMN THING that the doctor tells you to do.  If you don't agree, ask him/her why.
Be patient as possible with those around helping.  We understand that you are in pain/agony/ and seriously ticked off at this time, but the whole world is on their shoulders at this point.  And they are scared as hell, too.
Rest, rest, rest, but also move on the doctors orders.  Muscle mass and strength leave a lot faster than you can gain them back.
If physical therapy is offered, TAKE IT.
Some folks are against or at least resilient to taking pain meds.  There is NO point in sitting around in agony.  Use them, but don't abuse them.

I went as far as renting a hospital bed for home.  The ability to raise and lower the bed was a godsend for entry/exit.  I only needed it for a couple of months and they are quite reasonably priced.  

PLEASE feel free to ask questions here or in PM if I can help in any way. I have seen much of what you are facing, first hand.

Again -- best wishes for a full, speedy and comfortable recovery.


----------



## raybonz

Jags said:
			
		

> Steve - you have nothing but the very best wishes coming from the top of Illinois.
> 
> If I may - I probably have a unique take on your situation.  I was the caretaker of my other half after a horrible accident that broke her neck in two places, her back in three places, all ribs, sternum and scapula (shoulder blade).  She required 5 fused vertebrae and was in a halo for 6 weeks. So from this - I at least partially understand your situation.
> 
> Do EVERY DAMN THING that the doctor tells you to do.  If you don't agree, ask him/her why.
> Be patient as possible with those around helping.  We understand that you are in pain/agony/ and seriously ticked off at this time, but the whole world is on their shoulders at this point.  And they are scared as hell, too.
> Rest, rest, rest, but also move on the doctors orders.  Muscle mass and strength leave a lot faster than you can gain them back.
> If physical therapy is offered, TAKE IT.
> Some folks are against or at least resilient to taking pain meds.  There is NO point in sitting around in agony.  Use them, but don't abuse them.
> 
> I went as far as renting a hospital bed for home.  The ability to raise and lower the bed was a godsend for entry/exit.  I only needed it for a couple of months and they are quite reasonably priced.
> 
> PLEASE feel free to ask questions here or in PM if I can help in any way. I have seen much of what you are facing, first hand.
> 
> Again -- best wishes for a full, speedy and comfortable recovery.



Inspirational post Jags! I feel you've offered the best and most informative that could be asked for..

Ray


----------



## Jags

raybonz said:
			
		

> Jags said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Steve - you have nothing but the very best wishes coming from the top of Illinois.
> 
> If I may - I probably have a unique take on your situation.  I was the caretaker of my other half after a horrible accident that broke her neck in two places, her back in three places, all ribs, sternum and scapula (shoulder blade).  She required 5 fused vertebrae and was in a halo for 6 weeks. So from this - I at least partially understand your situation.
> 
> Do EVERY DAMN THING that the doctor tells you to do.  If you don't agree, ask him/her why.
> Be patient as possible with those around helping.  We understand that you are in pain/agony/ and seriously ticked off at this time, but the whole world is on their shoulders at this point.  And they are scared as hell, too.
> Rest, rest, rest, but also move on the doctors orders.  Muscle mass and strength leave a lot faster than you can gain them back.
> If physical therapy is offered, TAKE IT.
> Some folks are against or at least resilient to taking pain meds.  There is NO point in sitting around in agony.  Use them, but don't abuse them.
> 
> I went as far as renting a hospital bed for home.  The ability to raise and lower the bed was a godsend for entry/exit.  I only needed it for a couple of months and they are quite reasonably priced.
> 
> PLEASE feel free to ask questions here or in PM if I can help in any way. I have seen much of what you are facing, first hand.
> 
> Again -- best wishes for a full, speedy and comfortable recovery.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Inspirational post Jags! I feel you've offered the best and most informative that could be asked for..
> 
> Ray
Click to expand...


Thanks Ray.  Steve is up for a fight, but a fight that can be won.  I would let you ask my GF, but she is at work. ;-)


----------



## raybonz

Jags said:
			
		

> raybonz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jags said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Steve - you have nothing but the very best wishes coming from the top of Illinois.
> 
> If I may - I probably have a unique take on your situation.  I was the caretaker of my other half after a horrible accident that broke her neck in two places, her back in three places, all ribs, sternum and scapula (shoulder blade).  She required 5 fused vertebrae and was in a halo for 6 weeks. So from this - I at least partially understand your situation.
> 
> Do EVERY DAMN THING that the doctor tells you to do.  If you don't agree, ask him/her why.
> Be patient as possible with those around helping.  We understand that you are in pain/agony/ and seriously ticked off at this time, but the whole world is on their shoulders at this point.  And they are scared as hell, too.
> Rest, rest, rest, but also move on the doctors orders.  Muscle mass and strength leave a lot faster than you can gain them back.
> If physical therapy is offered, TAKE IT.
> Some folks are against or at least resilient to taking pain meds.  There is NO point in sitting around in agony.  Use them, but don't abuse them.
> 
> I went as far as renting a hospital bed for home.  The ability to raise and lower the bed was a godsend for entry/exit.  I only needed it for a couple of months and they are quite reasonably priced.
> 
> PLEASE feel free to ask questions here or in PM if I can help in any way. I have seen much of what you are facing, first hand.
> 
> Again -- best wishes for a full, speedy and comfortable recovery.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Inspirational post Jags! I feel you've offered the best and most informative that could be asked for..
> 
> Ray
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Thanks Ray.  Steve is up for a fight, but a fight that can be won.  I would let you ask my GF, but she is at work. ;-)
Click to expand...


You're welcome Jags and I am sure you'll be asked some questions and be a big help.. It's a pleasure being associated with people like you!

Take Care,
Ray


----------



## wendell

Hope things are going well at the doctor's today! Prayers sent!!

I was in a motorcycle accident in '04 and can say a huge ditto to the hospital bed. It was a god send as I couldn't lay flat for 6 months. Take the pain meds as you will heal faster when you are in less pain. If they put you on Oxycontin, make sure they work with you as you stop taking it. The withdrawals can be rough.


----------



## tfdchief

Just a quick note, will let you know more tomorrow, but just got home from the Dr. appointment and got all good news.  Your prayers are working!  God Bless everyone of you.  Steve


----------



## wendell

Excellent!!


----------



## PJF1313

Steve - 

Sorry to hear about your accident.  You will also be in out prayers,

I'm glad that the last report from the Dr. is good news.

Keep strong, and follow the Dr.s' orders (been there, done that [not to your extent] and doing/feeling great)


----------



## greythorn3

WISH YOU a speedy recovery


----------



## labrador

super news, keep us informed. Warren


----------



## Backwoods Savage

tfdchief said:
			
		

> Just a quick note, will let you know more tomorrow, but just got home from the Dr. appointment and got all good news.  Your prayers are working!  God Bless everyone of you.  Steve




Well now, that really makes my day  Thanks for the update Steve. We'll keep on praying for you too.


Just want to double check though. How is your wood supply for the coming winter. Seems I remember you have more than enough but just want to make sure.


----------



## Cowboy Billy

Sorry to hear about your accident Steve. You have my best wishes for a full and fast recovery. 

Billy


----------



## firefighterjake

Good news Steve . . . but I'll still be thinking of you and your family as you recover.


----------



## tfdchief

OK, it is a new day.  Yesterday the doctor said my X rays looked as good as he has ever seen after 4 weeks.  My T-11 and 12 and L-3 are the ones broken (and ribs).  He was very happy and you can imagine how I felt. He estimated the end of September maybe the brace could come off, but he cautioned me that he had me figured out......ouch!  That is, I had to control my type A go get 'em personality and not do anything stupid.  So, it looks like I may get to buck wood again some day if I do what I am told.  THANK GOD.  and thank all of you for the prayers.  
BS, I have about 3 years and my son 3 years and he will bring me whatever I need (they don't get any better than MY SON)
Jake, Thanks!....and this is especially for you....I gave the doctor, who I think is an incredible man of integrity, our TFD Coin. and my son explained the significance of that....Doc got a little emotional, so I think we have a bond.
SP, thanks for the jokes.
Jags and all of you with advice from back injuries, thanks so much for the encouragement.
Zap, Thanks for the prayers and candle.
AND all of you!  I wish I could answer every one,  because since I have been able to get back here on the forum, I have felt much better.   I know we have to move on to real hearth topics, but thank you for the time you have given me, as it has meant more to me than you can possibly know.  
Steve


----------



## Flatbedford

Steve,
Great to hear the good news from you. Good luck and take care of yourself.


----------



## begreen

That's reat news Steve. I know it's going to be agony, but pay attention to the doc and let those bones heal. How are you on the flip side? Did the broken ribs hit any organs?


----------



## snowleopard

Steve, super news.

And if this isn't a "real hearth topic", I don't know what is.

Okay, got a special one for you today: 


The Hunting Trip

Three firefighter went out on a hunting trip. There was a rookie, a captain, and a chief. The weather was miserable and they hadn't seen any deer all day. Finally they came across an old shack where they went inside to play a game of poker.
After losing a couple of hands, the rookie threw down his cards and said "That does it! I am going out to get me a deer."
Fifteen minutes later, the rookie came back with a nice four point buck. The captain and the chief asked, "How did you get that?"
The rookie replied, "I walked out fifty feet, followed some tracks and shot this buck."
The captain then said, "I've had enough of this I am going to get my deer." He came back a half hour later with a 6 point buck.
The chief asked, "How did you get that?" The captain then replied, I walked out a hundred feet, followed some tracks and shot this buck.
The chief not wanting to be out done said, "I'm out of here, I'm going to bag the biggest buck of the day."
He came back an hour later, all mangled up and bloody.
The rookie and the captain asked, "What happened to you?"
The chief replied, "I walked out there five hundred feet, followed some tracks, and got hit by a TRAIN!

 ;-)


----------



## tfdchief

BeGreen said:
			
		

> That's reat news Steve. I know it's going to be agony, but pay attention to the doc and let those bones heal. How are you on the flip side? Did the broken ribs hit any organs?


Thank God they did not.  All broken up but no internal organ damage, no punctured lungs.  Thanks and God Bless, Steve


----------



## tfdchief

snowleopard said:
			
		

> Steve, super news.
> 
> And if this isn't a "real hearth topic", I don't know what is.
> 
> Okay, got a special one for you today:
> 
> 
> The Hunting Trip
> 
> Three firefighter went out on a hunting trip. There was a rookie, a captain, and a chief. The weather was miserable and they hadn't seen any deer all day. Finally they came across an old shack where they went inside to play a game of poker.
> After losing a couple of hands, the rookie threw down his cards and said "That does it! I am going out to get me a deer."
> Fifteen minutes later, the rookie came back with a nice four point buck. The captain and the chief asked, "How did you get that?"
> The rookie replied, "I walked out fifty feet, followed some tracks and shot this buck."
> The captain then said, "I've had enough of this I am going to get my deer." He came back a half hour later with a 6 point buck.
> The chief asked, "How did you get that?" The captain then replied, I walked out a hundred feet, followed some tracks and shot this buck.
> The chief not wanting to be out done said, "I'm out of here, I'm going to bag the biggest buck of the day."
> He came back an hour later, all mangled up and bloody.
> The rookie and the captain asked, "What happened to you?"
> The chief replied, "I walked out there five hundred feet, followed some tracks, and got hit by a TRAIN!
> 
> ;-)


snowleopard, That's why they make us Chiefs stay in our command cars.  We are not to be trusted out walking around!


----------



## snowleopard

tfdchief said:
			
		

> snowleopard, That's why they make us Chiefs stay in our command cars.  We are not to be trusted out walking around!



So if you get tired of explaining what happened, you can say, "I went on a hunting trip with a rookie and a captain, and it started to rain . . . "


----------



## Backwoods Savage

Steve, you are blessed with a good son who can help and I do remember you getting more wood than you expected. For sure you won't be doing much wood cutting this winter but the following year may even be questionable. I know you are a long distance from us and from many others but should the time come that you need the help, that distance becomes much closer and we'll be there. I think I speak for many on this too as you have many friends here online.


----------



## snowleopard

I continue to tread that fine line with the Stupid Joke of the Day by finding things that make you smile without actually laughing out loud.   Here's one I hope will give you a grin . . . 


A New York fellow, while traveling through small town in Georgia, saw a nativity scene at a local Baptist Church that was quite unique. The three wise men were wearing fireman's helmets. 
He stopped at a coffee shop at the edge of town, and asked the lady behind the counter about the helmets. She looked at him coldly and said, "You dang Yankees never do read the Bible!" He assured her that he did, but simply couldn't recall anything about firemen in the Bible. She jerked her Bible from behind the counter and ruffled through some pages, and finally jabbed her finger at a passage. Sticking it in his face she said "See, it says right here, 'Three wise men came from afar!" 

Hope your day is as wonderful as it possibly can be.


----------



## Battenkiller

tfdchief said:
			
		

> BeGreen said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That's reat news Steve. I know it's going to be agony, but pay attention to the doc and let those bones heal. How are you on the flip side? Did the broken ribs hit any organs?
> 
> 
> 
> Thank God they did not.  All broken up but no internal organ damage, no punctured lungs.  Thanks and God Bless, Steve
Click to expand...


Great news, Steve!  Who'd read my creosote posts if something happened to you?   

You know, I almost lost my oldest boy to one of those things about five years ago.  He backed up to a ravine on a strange quad and found out too late it had bad brakes.  Down he went, about 15', with the thing landing right on top of him.  His head hit a boulder as big as a Volkswagen. Thank God he had a new modern helmet or I would have lost him for sure.  As it was, he had to use every ounce of adrenaline to claw his way up the ravine to the dirt road, where he collapsed and was found some time later.  I went to the accident scene with him after he recovered and I just got the chills down to my toes.  It was not a place anyone would want to fall with one of those things.  He could hardly breathe, never mind cry out for help.  If he didn't muster up the strength to drag himself up that ravine, he probably would have died down there.

He broke three ribs and his left scapula.  No punctures, but he collapsed both lungs from the impact.  That kept him in the hospital until they were sure they would stay open.  Several days, I think, maybe a week.  No broken vertebrae at all, kids are rubberier than we are.  Two weeks later he was out racing autocross, busted bones and all.  Dangdest thing, though, he ended up getting $300 worth of traffic tickets because the bloody POS wasn't registered and the "road" was maintained by the town in the winter, and so it was considered a public thoroughfare.  :roll: 

Again, thanks for the update, Steve.  You had us real worried, but we were all pullin' for you behind the scene.  ;-)


----------



## tfdchief

Backwoods Savage said:
			
		

> Steve, you are blessed with a good son who can help and I do remember you getting more wood than you expected. For sure you won't be doing much wood cutting this winter but the following year may even be questionable. I know you are a long distance from us and from many others but should the time come that you need the help, that distance becomes much closer and we'll be there. I think I speak for many on this too as you have many friends here online.


Dennis, Thank you. I honestly believe you all would do that for me and I hope I don't have to ask.  It sure feels good though to know how much people care.  My son told me he is taking me with him to the woods this winter even if I only get to sit in the truck and supervise


----------



## tfdchief

Battenkiller said:
			
		

> tfdchief said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BeGreen said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That's reat news Steve. I know it's going to be agony, but pay attention to the doc and let those bones heal. How are you on the flip side? Did the broken ribs hit any organs?
> 
> 
> 
> Thank God they did not.  All broken up but no internal organ damage, no punctured lungs.  Thanks and God Bless, Steve
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Great news, Steve!  Who'd read my creosote posts if something happened to you?
> 
> You know, I almost lost my oldest boy to one of those things about five years ago.  He backed up to a ravine on a strange quad and found out too late it had bad brakes.  Down he went, about 15', with the thing landing right on top of him.  His head hit a boulder as big as a Volkswagen. Thank God he had a new modern helmet or I would have lost him for sure.  As it was, he had to use every ounce of adrenaline to claw his way up the ravine to the dirt road, where he collapsed and was found some time later.  I went to the accident scene with him after he recovered and I just got the chills down to my toes.  It was not a place anyone would want to fall with one of those things.  He could hardly breathe, never mind cry out for help.  If he didn't muster up the strength to drag himself up that ravine, he probably would have died down there.
> 
> He broke three ribs and his left scapula.  No punctures, but he collapsed both lungs from the impact.  That kept him in the hospital until they were sure they would stay open.  Several days, I think, maybe a week.  No broken vertebrae at all, kids are rubberier than we are.  Two weeks later he was out racing autocross, busted bones and all.  Dangdest thing, though, he ended up getting $300 worth of traffic tickets because the bloody POS wasn't registered and the "road" was maintained by the town in the winter, and so it was considered a public thoroughfare.  :roll:
> 
> Again, thanks for the update, Steve.  You had us real worried, but we were all pullin' for you behind the scene.  ;-)
Click to expand...

Thanks.  I think that is why I am still here and doing OK.  You're son had a close call for sure and thank God he is still alive.  Life is scary if you live it and there wouldn't be much point otherwise.  Stuff just happens sometimes no matter how careful we are.  AND I love your creosote posts!  Steve


----------



## tfdchief

snowleopard, I love it


----------



## pen

The weatherman calls for a sunny day and it ends up pouring.  Glad to hear the good fortune of having you as healthy as you are.  Terribly sorry for the accident.  It could happen to any of us.

The road to recovery is a better road to travel than the road you were on!  

I hope to keep reading good news.  

pen


----------



## tfdchief

pen said:
			
		

> The weatherman calls for a sunny day and it ends up pouring.  Glad to hear the good fortune of having you as healthy as you are.  Terribly sorry for the accident.  It could happen to any of us.
> 
> The road to recovery is a better road to travel than the road you were on!
> 
> I hope to keep reading good news.
> 
> pen


Thanks Pen.  I was thinking today that "I am to old for this", and then it dawned on me that when I was younger I am not sure I could have dealt with any of this.  Your words may hold more wisdom than you realize.  Thanks again and God Bless, Steve


----------



## snowleopard

Breaking news: A 2-seater private plane has crashed into a cemetery. The fire department has reported recovering over 300 bodies, and are still digging.

No-one can say they're not go-getters, those guys and gals.  If firemen were a dog, I think they'd be black Labs.


----------



## GAMMA RAY

Steve, I have been following this thread because you have been in my thoughts....what else could I have said to you that these fine folks here at Hearth did not say? They are a fine bunch of caring people. I had a car accident 12 years ago and ended up getting my neck fused in several areas ....the accident and injuries were no where near what you or jags's friend had to endure....I know it is hard to try to "rest" especially when you are a person who does not like to sit still for very long. Your attitude sounds phenonmenal which is so very important. Well, you have a great support group here and I look forward to reading more good news.....so update frequently....All the best...


----------



## tfdchief

GAMMA RAY said:
			
		

> Steve, I have been following this thread because you have been in my thoughts....what else could I have said to you that these fine folks here at Hearth did not say? They are a fine bunch of caring people. I had a car accident 12 years ago and ended up getting my neck fused in several areas ....the accident and injuries were no where near what you or jags's friend had to endure....I know it is hard to try to "rest" especially when you are a person who does not like to sit still for very long. Your attitude sounds phenonmenal which is so very important. Well, you have a great support group here and I look forward to reading more good news.....so update frequently....All the best...


Thank you GR.  Your thoughts mean a lot to me.  All of you do and I am very grateful to have you all as friends.  I get a little better each day, not quite as much pain and stronger.  The brace of course is a pretty limiting factor, but I try to walk as much as I can.  September 17th is the goal we are shooting for taking off this awful thing and even though the Doc hasn't really told me what comes after that, I will just be grateful to be rid of it.  It hurts all the time, more than my back and ribs now.  OK, no more gripping.  I am good and just need to know you are all out there waiting for winter, sort of like me lol.  Take care and God Bless, Steve   PS,  I enjoyed the beautiful pictures of your trip a while back.


----------



## oilstinks

Stuff does happen sometimes tdfchief but we can get back up brush ourselves off and some how use it to our advantage. Ive been where your at but not as sever. Had to have a hip replacement back in Jan. I was laid up for 3 months then just light stuff after that. Praying for your revovery. Was just in Springfield Ill. last week. Got a lot of family there. Stand strong chief and keep the push through till the end firefighter attitude.


----------



## tfdchief

oilstinks said:
			
		

> Stuff does happen sometimes tdfchief but we can get back up brush ourselves off and some how use it to our advantage. Ive been where your at but not as sever. Had to have a hip replacement back in Jan. I was laid up for 3 months then just light stuff after that. Praying for your recovery. Was just in Springfield Ill. last week. Got a lot of family there. Stand strong chief and keep the push through till the end firefighter attitude.


Thanks OS.  Your prayers are very much needed and appreciated.  Hope your hip is doing OK.  Springfield is only an hour from where I live.  It was one of the choices to Life Flight me to from Harrisburg IL hospital.  Went to St Marys in Evansville IN though.  Not sure who made that decision. I am hanging in there with everyone's help!  You guys uplift me everyday,  Thanks, and God Bless you, Steve


----------



## snowleopard

Oh, gosh, Steve, don't use the w-word yet, I'm still scrambling to get my wood in.

SJOD:  Alaskan Computer Terms

Log on: Make the wood stove hotter.
Log off: Don't add no more wood.
Monitor: Keep an eye on that wood stove.
Download: Getting the firewood off the truck.
Floppy Disk: What you get from trying to carry too much firewood.
Ram: The thing that splits the firewood.
Hard Drive: Getting home in the winter.
Prompt: "Throw another log on the fire".
Window: What to shut when it's cold outside.
Screen: What to shut during mosquito season.
Byte: What mosquitoes do.
Bit: What the mosquitoes did.
Megabyte: What BIG mosquitoes do.
Chip: Munchies when monitoring.
Microchip: What's left after you eat the chips.
Modem: What you did to the weeds.
Dot Matrix: Old Dan Matrix's wife.
Lap Top: Where kitty sleeps.
Mouse: What eats the food in your pantry.
Mainframe: What holds the house up.
Web: The things spiders make.
Web Site: The garage or attic.
Cursor: Someone who swears a lot.
Search Engine: What you do when the truck dies.
Screen Saver: A repair kit for the torn window screen.
Home Page: A map you keep in your back pocket just in case you get lost when hunting moose.
Upgrade: Driving up into Atigun Pass.
Sound Card: One of them technological birthday cards that plays music.
User: Buddy down the street who keeps coming over borrowing stuff.
Network: When you have to repair your fishing net.
Internet: Where the fish get caught.
Netscape: When a fish gets away.
On-line: When you get the laundry on the clothesline.
Off-line: When the clothespin lets go and the laundry falls on the ground.


----------



## BrowningBAR

Good to hear that Steve is getting good news and is on the mend.


----------



## snowleopard

No way can I top this one for the SJOTD, so will just post the link: 

https://www.hearth.com/econtent/index.php/forums/viewthread/76688/

Hope that today is a mending day, and treats you well.   If there's a silver lining in this, at least it's a good thing that you're dealing with this in the summer--no ice to make you uneasy when you go for a walk in the brace, no bundling up in multiple layers to go outside, no realizing that you have to pee once you are bundled up . . .  :gulp:


----------



## tfdchief

snowleopard said:
			
		

> No way can I top this one for the SJOTD, so will just post the link:
> 
> https://www.hearth.com/econtent/index.php/forums/viewthread/76688/
> 
> Hope that today is a mending day, and treats you well.   If there's a silver lining in this, at least it's a good thing that you're dealing with this in the summer--no ice to make you uneasy when you go for a walk in the brace, no bundling up in multiple layers to go outside, no realizing that you have to pee once you are bundled up . . .  :gulp:


Everyone says I am doing better.  Hard for me to tell since I am in this broken old body every minute, but I keep working at it.  And you guys help  a lot.  It gives me something to do.  Hope I get to meet some of you in person someday and thank you all properly for your concern and prayers and offers to help.  When things like this happen, you find out what really matters in life.  Take Care All, Thanks, Steve  
PS,  Next Dr. Apt. is Aug. 1


----------



## raybonz

tfdchief said:
			
		

> snowleopard said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No way can I top this one for the SJOTD, so will just post the link:
> 
> https://www.hearth.com/econtent/index.php/forums/viewthread/76688/
> 
> Hope that today is a mending day, and treats you well.   If there's a silver lining in this, at least it's a good thing that you're dealing with this in the summer--no ice to make you uneasy when you go for a walk in the brace, no bundling up in multiple layers to go outside, no realizing that you have to pee once you are bundled up . . .  :gulp:
> 
> 
> 
> Everyone says I am doing better.  Hard for me to tell since I am in this broken old body every minute, but I keep working at it.  And you guys help  a lot.  It gives me something to do.  Hope I get to meet some of you in person someday and thank you all properly for your concern and prayers and offers to help.  When things like this happen, you find out what really matters in life.  Take Care All, Thanks, Steve
> PS,  Next Dr. Apt. is Aug. 1
Click to expand...


I am sitting here wondering exactly what happened Steve.. Were you beating up the trails when the accident occured? I used to own a street motorcycle and had a few close calls and decided to sell it.. What is your mindset after this accident and what have you learned? I have known people that have died in freak accidents on ATV's and though they are fun but the consequences can be dire as in your situation or worse.. Sorry I had to break the ice on this but these questions have been nagging me.. Glad you're on the mend it will be a long road so hang in there!

Ray


----------



## tfdchief

[/quote]



> I am sitting here wondering exactly what happened Steve.. Were you beating up the trails when the accident occured? I used to own a street motorcycle and had a few close calls and decided to sell it.. What is your mindset after this accident and what have you learned? I have known people that have died in freak accidents on ATV's and though they are fun but the consequences can be dire as in your situation or worse.. Sorry I had to break the ice on this but these questions have been nagging me.. Glad you're on the mend it will be a long road so hang in there!
> 
> Ray


[/quote]Ray,  I understand you wondering.  That's the really crazy part.  My son and I do like to hit some rough terrain because as you say it is fun. But we are pretty careful even then (use our winches when need be)  But when this happened My son, my grandson who is 8 and rides a small ATV, were on a short overnight trip Father's Day Weekend,  to Southern IL just outside Harrisburg.  We were out for a leisurely ride, nothing severe with my grandson along.  My son and I always front and back him going up or down any slopes so he can't roll to far.  I was behind him on not much of a slope and he kind of stalled.  I stopped to keep him from coming backwards and his Dad in front of him pulled him up the hill.  At that point, I thought I could continue up the slope from a standing start.  It wasn't that steep.  But there was a root in front of me I guess I didn't see.  As I started up, the front end climbed the root and kept coming over on top of me.  You can get away from them sideways and even front over, but when they are coming over backwards there is just nothing you can do.  It is the one thing my son and I have always feared and always been super careful about.  This day I was just too relaxed....just riding slow and enjoying the woods and my sons.  I am afraid it has probably ruined something the three of us have really enjoyed because I'm not sure we will ever be able to go again with the memory of this accident.  They make ones like the Razor that put you in a seat and harness with role cage, but they are very expensive.  So, I don't know what I will do.  I do now know that no matter how careful you are, this can happen.  Steve


----------



## BrotherBart

Thanks for posting that Steve. Folks need these things to think about. Never had an ATV but rode big bore enduro bikes off road and in the woods. The exact same thing happened sans anybody in front of me but I was able to step off and watch it go end over end down a grassy hill. The irritating day was when I went over the bars and flew into the trees destroying a full face shield, putting teeth through the lower lip and getting busted up in the trees pretty bad. The irritation part was coming home and having to crawl up the stairs and all my wife asked was "Is the bike alright?". A lot younger back then. And she lived through it.

Nothing like happened to you though guy. Do not try to do anything too soon. At our age that stuff takes its sweet time healing.


----------



## rdust

x2, thanks for posting the details Steve.    

I've road dirt bikes for years and just sold my last bike recently.  It's crazy how fast things can happen when on the trails.  I've been riding with friends down trails that seem harmless and have them go down and break bones.  Worst was a friend breaking his femur and having to be airlifted out of the woods.  I've had some hard "offs" but have been fortunate to only scramble my brain a time or two.  Even with the risk I will still ride again someday(depending on my back) and I wouldn't stop my kid from riding someday if he wants.  Some people also think I'm crazy for running a chainsaw, I find that most things in life that I find "fun" come with risks.   

Sit back, relax, get better and let us entertain you!


----------



## fossil

tfdchief said:
			
		

> ...So, I don't know what I will do...



Well, Steve, for the time being I'd say what you'll do is focus on healing from these very serious injuries.  Could be that you never ride an ATV again, who can tell at this point?  You may not even want to.  Maybe during this time of recuperation/repair/healing you and your son and your grandson can spend some time talking about other activities that you all might enjoy together one day.  Rest and heal, Steve.  Rick


----------



## tfdchief

rdust and BB,  I too rode dirt bikes when I was younger and had all the spills and got away with it.  I got rid of it when I realized one day I had a family to raise and couldn't afford to hurt myself.  At 62, I guess I thought that I could safely ride a 4 wheeler with my sons.  And you are right, chain saws, ATVs, falling trees, log splitters, hunting......everything fun has risks.  So I guess we all just have to be as careful as we can and live life.  Otherwise there wouldn't be much point in it.  I still am having trouble with the fact that I let it happen, since I have done far more extreme things in my life.  Hell, the first time I went into a burning building to carry out a child inside, I guess I should have known that someday I would take a spill.   I just never thought it would happen when being so relaxed and careful.  I just pray I make it out of this OK and can do some of the things I enjoy.  I love life to much and want to live a whole lot more of it.  Thanks, Steve


----------



## tfdchief

fossil said:
			
		

> tfdchief said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...So, I don't know what I will do...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well, Steve, for the time being I'd say what you'll do is focus on healing from these very serious injuries.  Could be that you never ride an ATV again, who can tell at this point?  You may not even want to.  Maybe during this time of recuperation/repair/healing you and your son and your grandson can spend some time talking about other activities that you all might enjoy together one day.  Rest and heal, Steve.  Rick
Click to expand...

Thanks Rick,  I think that is good advise.  In fact, we have been doing some talking and the main thing we know we enjoy the most is each other, so we will find a compromise.  My grandson told me the other day he wasn't riding his 4 wheeler anymore if Papa couldn't come.  I feel bad for him.  He is only 8.  He shouldn't have to bear memories like this so young.


----------



## fossil

tfdchief said:
			
		

> ...My grandson told me the other day he wasn't riding his 4 wheeler anymore if Papa couldn't come.  I feel bad for him.  He is only 8.  He shouldn't have to bear memories like this so young.



One day he may well ride it again...but he'll never forget what happened.  That may make him a safer rider.  I'm 62, as well, and I've had 6 motorcycles, both dirt & street, over the course of my life.  Sold the last one this past year.  I won't bore you with any of my tales of woe, because this is your thread.  In any case, it's time I admitted to myself that there are some things that I used to do but I either shouldn't do or just plain can't do anymore.  Age takes a toll in a lot of ways, and the residual effects of old injuries seem to somehow accumulate.  Take care and heal.  Rick


----------



## tfdchief

fossil said:
			
		

> tfdchief said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...My grandson told me the other day he wasn't riding his 4 wheeler anymore if Papa couldn't come.  I feel bad for him.  He is only 8.  He shouldn't have to bear memories like this so young.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> One day he may well ride it again...but he'll never forget what happened.  That may make him a safer rider.  I'm 62, as well, and I've had 6 motorcycles, both dirt & street, over the course of my life.  Sold the last one this past year.  I won't bore you with any of my tales of woe, because this is your thread.  In any case, it's time I admitted to myself that there are some things that I used to do but I either shouldn't do or just plain can't do anymore.  Age takes a toll in a lot of ways, and the residual effects of old injuries seem to somehow accumulate.  Take care and heal.  Rick
Click to expand...

Thanks Rick.  You are right and I hope he can some day.  Just knowing I am not alone in this makes it a little easier.  I had 2 good days.  Today was not so good, so we will see what tomorrow brings. Thanks, Steve


----------



## Backwoods Savage

Steve, I may get blowed away for stating this but I highly recommend you get on an atv as soon as you can. Just for a short and smooth ride. Otherwise this may haunt you for life. Good luck.


----------



## tfdchief

Backwoods Savage said:
			
		

> Steve, I may get blowed away for stating this but I highly recommend you get on an atv as soon as you can. Just for a short and smooth ride. Otherwise this may haunt you for life. Good luck.


Dennis, You are probably right and I hope when the time comes, I can.  Not many times in my life have I been afraid, but I was fearful for my very life, this time.  So I am mustering all my strength for this one, but I know I can do it.  As I have told you all already.  You all have been an inspiration.  Thanks, Steve
PS, Dennis PM coming.


----------



## Jags

tfdchief said:
			
		

> So I am mustering all my strength for this one, but I know I can do it.



Steve, I have no doubt that you will get back on that horse, so to speak, but be aware, small bumps will be very uncomfortable for a while.  Don't rush into it.  It will inflame the area, and that is not a good thing.  It WILL come with time.


----------



## Backwoods Savage

I agree Jags. It is like wood. It needs time for Mother Nature to do her thing.


----------



## tfdchief

Backwoods Savage said:
			
		

> I agree Jags. It is like wood. It needs time for Mother Nature to do her thing.


Hey Dennis, I hope I season like ash, not oak :exclaim: Thanks Jags, I will try to take it easy.


----------



## firefighterjake

snowleopard said:
			
		

> Breaking news: A 2-seater private plane has crashed into a cemetery. The fire department has reported recovering over 300 bodies, and are still digging.
> 
> No-one can say they're not go-getters, those guys and gals.  If firemen were a dog, I think they'd be black Labs.


----------



## firefighterjake

As always Rick and Dennis offer good and sage advice . . . take the time to heal, but do not fear getting back on the proverbial horse, learn the lesson well and take one day at a time. The truth of the matter is none of us are as young as we were a day ago . . . we're all getting older and hopefully learning life's lessons . . . I figure I should be pretty darn smart by the time I die. Another truth is that just about any activity involves some risk of injury -- heck, I could have a car swerve into my lane on the way home from work tonight and get seriously injured -- what is meant to be will be. In the meantime, we're keeping you in our thoughts . . . and continuing to stand by with the updates . . . since I suspect many of us have had close calls or been seriously injured in the past as well.


----------



## BrowningBAR

tfdchief said:
			
		

> Backwoods Savage said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I agree Jags. It is like wood. It needs time for Mother Nature to do her thing.
> 
> 
> 
> Hey Dennis, I hope I season like ash, not oak :exclaim: Thanks Jags, I will try to take it easy.
Click to expand...



I'd be more concerned that Dennis wants to split you into four pieces and set you on fire in 12-18 months. If he arrives at your door with a splitter, don't open the door and just point him in the direction of your bucked wood.


----------



## tcassavaugh

sorry to hear you are down....i had three compression fractures, along with three others when i fell from the roof in 2001. They put me in a Jewit brace (sp?) for about 3 months. I just had a check on my spine and my compression fractures never healed. They're bothersome sometimes but then again, i try not to agrivate them much. Hope you have a compleate or complete as possible recovery. Great to have assistance and help to get you through.

cass


----------



## raybonz

Thanx for the reply Steve and I hope you didn't find it offensive.. Sounds like a freak accident and luckily you've survived it.. Hang in there!

Ray


----------



## tfdchief

Jake, You are right and I am trying to look at it that way.  I am just afraid I am running out of time to get smart  :smirk: 

BrowningBAR, You might be right...lol  If he does show up though, I will have to take my chances and invite him in because I would love to meet him and all of you in person someday.

tcassavaugh, Sorry to hear that.  So did they have to fuse them after they wouldn't heal.  I don't think mine are compression fractures.....they are just broken in pieces. 

Ray, Not at all.  I hope my story can keep the same thing from happening to someone else.

Better day today. hope that continues.

Thanks, Steve


----------



## snowleopard

I hope the better days continue, also.  I am guessing that it will continue to trend upwards.    What a sweetheart your grandson is!  Letting him know that it makes you happy to see him happy might help him move on.   It sounds like you have a wonderful support system.  Here's a SJOTD that I hope will give both you and your wife a grin: 

A man wasnâ€™t feeling well so he went to the doctor. 

After examining him the doctor took his wife aside, and said, â€œYour husband has a very sensitive heart. I am afraid heâ€™s not going to make it, unless you treat him like a king, which means you are at his every beck and call 24 hours a day, and that he doesnâ€™t have to do anything himself."

On the way home the husband asked with a note of concern, â€œWhat did he say?â€ 
â€œWellâ€, the lady responded, â€œhe said it looks like you probably wonâ€™t mak it.â€


----------



## tfdchief

snowleopard, Thanks.  My family is the best.  I love my grandson more than I can put in words, and we will be buddies no matter what.  Thanks for the joke....it made us smile.

To all my friends here - Some of you know how my wood stacks are kind of random and many in my small yard.   One of you said once they looked like yard ornaments.  Just to come clean as a confirmed psycho wood burner, I have been doing my daily walking, in, and out, and around my stacks.  It makes me feel good.  Only fear is I'm getting to know them pretty well so I hope I can burn them come this winter - LOL.   Steve


----------



## Danno77

tfdchief said:
			
		

> snowleopard, Thanks.  My family is the best.  I love my grandson more than I can put in words, and we will be buddies no matter what.  Thanks for the joke....it made us smile.
> 
> To all my friends here - Some of you know how my wood stacks are kind of random and many in my small yard.   One of you said once they looked like yard ornaments.  Just to come clean as a confirmed psycho wood burner, I have been doing my daily walking, in, and out, and around my stacks.  It makes me feel good.  Only fear is I'm getting to know them pretty well so I hope I can burn them come this winter - LOL.   Steve


Just don't give 'em names, Steve. Did that with our beef cattle once as a kid. Makes it a little harder...


----------



## tfdchief

Danno77 said:
			
		

> tfdchief said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> snowleopard, Thanks.  My family is the best.  I love my grandson more than I can put in words, and we will be buddies no matter what.  Thanks for the joke....it made us smile.
> 
> To all my friends here - Some of you know how my wood stacks are kind of random and many in my small yard.   One of you said once they looked like yard ornaments.  Just to come clean as a confirmed psycho wood burner, I have been doing my daily walking, in, and out, and around my stacks.  It makes me feel good.  Only fear is I'm getting to know them pretty well so I hope I can burn them come this winter - LOL.   Steve
> 
> 
> 
> Just don't give 'em names, Steve. Did that with our beef cattle once as a kid. Makes it a little harder...
Click to expand...

  Good advise Danno ;-P  I may already  be in trouble 'cause I sort of named them already, if dates count.  Oh well, if I can't bring myself to burn them, you guys will probably all pitch in and come take it all off my hands, right?


----------



## wendell

Absolutely  :lol:


----------



## snowleopard

If I may briefly threadjack--Wendell, are you fully recovered now from the Great Flying Mattress Catapult Incident?


----------



## Adios Pantalones

Ya, I am in the camp that knows they have too many mental lapses to buy a bike.  Good to hear that you're on the mend


----------



## wendell

snowleopard said:
			
		

> If I may briefly threadjack--Wendell, are you fully recovered now from the Great Flying Mattress Catapult Incident?



Yes, I am. In fact, I managed to escape any scar tissue of any kind. Thanks for asking.


----------



## raybonz

tfdchief said:
			
		

> snowleopard, Thanks.  My family is the best.  I love my grandson more than I can put in words, and we will be buddies no matter what.  Thanks for the joke....it made us smile.
> 
> To all my friends here - Some of you know how my wood stacks are kind of random and many in my small yard.   One of you said once they looked like yard ornaments.  Just to come clean as a confirmed psycho wood burner, I have been doing my daily walking, in, and out, and around my stacks.  It makes me feel good.  Only fear is I'm getting to know them pretty well so I hope I can burn them come this winter - LOL.   Steve



My wife thinks I am crazy as I like to walk around the stacks and shelter and inspect my wood.. Just can't help myself but I sleep better at night afterwards lol..

Ray


----------



## PJF1313

tfdchief said:
			
		

> Danno77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> tfdchief said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> snowleopard, Thanks.  My family is the best.  I love my grandson more than I can put in words, and we will be buddies no matter what.  Thanks for the joke....it made us smile.
> 
> To all my friends here - Some of you know how my wood stacks are kind of random and many in my small yard.   One of you said once they looked like yard ornaments.  Just to come clean as a confirmed psycho wood burner, I have been doing my daily walking, in, and out, and around my stacks.  It makes me feel good.  Only fear is I'm getting to know them pretty well so I hope I can burn them come this winter - LOL.   Steve
> 
> 
> 
> Just don't give 'em names, Steve. Did that with our beef cattle once as a kid. Makes it a little harder...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Good advise Danno ;-P  I may already  be in trouble 'cause I sort of named them already, if dates count.  Oh well, if I can't bring myself to burn them, you guys will probably all pitch in and come take it all off my hands, right?
Click to expand...


And your address is....    ;-)


I'm glad that your feeling better.  Just remember - Baby steps!!  I'll be looking forward to your prognosis in August.


----------



## tfdchief

Thanks PJF1313 but I think I will wait to give all you wood scroungers my address until I am sure I can't burn it.  My wife has already said she would throw the first few loads in and maybe I could get used to it gradually.


----------



## BrotherBart

My stacks have names. October/November/December. January/February. March/April/May.


----------



## Frostbit

I just stumbled on this thread, so apologies for being late to the party, so to speak. Steve, I don't know you, but I want to send my best wishes in your recovery. We do share a couple things, one being Hearth members. Another...

I am a 16 year firefighter myself, all volunteer, now retired. The bond firefighters share is special.

I want to tell you to keep your spirits up. Tell yourself you are going to again do all of the things dear to your heart. Don't accept anything else. With that, a story:

My brother Wes was mauled by a large grizzly bear two months ago while he was hunting. The bear pulled him off of his snowmobile while he was parked, admittedly too close, to the bear. The 9 foot boar bit a large chunk out of his left thigh, rolled him over and went for his face. Is less than 20 seconds the bear tore his entire lower jaw off of his face, ear to ear. 3/4 of his tongue was removed when the jaw ripped free and his left eye exploded into his sinus cavity with the impact. A gaping hole was left with the jaw bone gone, exposing his entire throat. Loose skin hanging like curtains was all that remained from his upper lip down to his adams apple. 

His two partners, one that happend to be a dentist, the other in dental school, attended to him 50 miles from town in the middle of nowhere. They packed snow around his face and throat, applying pressure to keep him from bleeding out.  A frantic call was made to me via ham radio, and I dispatched a helicopter and a doctor to the accident scene, and he was flown back to Nome. An hour later he was on his way to Anchorage, and promptly rerouted to Harborview medical center in Seattle via lear jet. Wes never lost consciousness. He walked to the chopper. 

Tomorrow, Thursday, Wes undergoes his 9th surgery in two months. At the moment, he breathes through a trach, sees through one eye, and eats via a stomach tube. He cannot talk, so he writes me and others most every night via computer. He has had multiple skin grafts. A 9" section of his left lower leg bone was harvested, cut and shaped and surgically installed as his new lower jaw. This surgery alone took 11 hours. I was there for that one. 

We all know he has a long road ahead. But we are optimistic. And he is especially upbeat. He is still at Harborview. We all are hoping he can return to Alaska here soon. 

The end of this story finishes with the fact that Wes is a 32 year firefighter, still active,  and a 10 year volunteer EMT II. Five of those firefighter years he served as Chief. 

So there you go, a bond, in more ways than one.  I hope this story will help lighten your healing days.  Like my brother, be thankful for being alive. The alternative is unacceptable. 

I shall keep you in my thoughts and prayers. All the best. 

Nate
Nome Alaska


----------



## tfdchief

Nate, I am glad you found my thread, late or otherwise. I know that members will tire of it, but I value looking at it everyday.  It inspires me and uplifts me.  It gives me the strength to fight one more day.  Your story makes me almost ashamed to share my problems.  Your brother is an incredible man (firefighters usually are).  You tell him I will be praying for him everyday as I ask God to continue to help me heal.   I thought I was in bad shape.  Your brother has more guts than I do and thank God he is alive.


----------



## tfdchief

BrotherBart said:
			
		

> My stacks have names. October/November/December. January/February. March/April/May.


OK BB, at least I know I am not alone in my sickness  ;-P


----------



## firefighterjake

raybonz said:
			
		

> tfdchief said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> snowleopard, Thanks.  My family is the best.  I love my grandson more than I can put in words, and we will be buddies no matter what.  Thanks for the joke....it made us smile.
> 
> To all my friends here - Some of you know how my wood stacks are kind of random and many in my small yard.   One of you said once they looked like yard ornaments.  Just to come clean as a confirmed psycho wood burner, I have been doing my daily walking, in, and out, and around my stacks.  It makes me feel good.  Only fear is I'm getting to know them pretty well so I hope I can burn them come this winter - LOL.   Steve
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My wife thinks I am crazy as I like to walk around the stacks and shelter and inspect my wood.. Just can't help myself but I sleep better at night afterwards lol..
> 
> Ray
Click to expand...


I don't think you're crazy . . . normal guys frequently inspect their wood. I know I check my wood often . . . more out of habit rather than a fear it will not be ready or is being stolen or eaten . . . it's just a good feeling to see all that wood stacked and ready for the winter.


----------



## firefighterjake

Danno77 said:
			
		

> tfdchief said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> snowleopard, Thanks.  My family is the best.  I love my grandson more than I can put in words, and we will be buddies no matter what.  Thanks for the joke....it made us smile.
> 
> To all my friends here - Some of you know how my wood stacks are kind of random and many in my small yard.   One of you said once they looked like yard ornaments.  Just to come clean as a confirmed psycho wood burner, I have been doing my daily walking, in, and out, and around my stacks.  It makes me feel good.  Only fear is I'm getting to know them pretty well so I hope I can burn them come this winter - LOL.   Steve
> 
> 
> 
> Just don't give 'em names, Steve. Did that with our beef cattle once as a kid. Makes it a little harder...
Click to expand...


Nah, you just have to give them appropriate names like my brother and a couple of bulls he raised for meat -- I think one was named Sir Loin and the other was Chuck or something like that . . . kind of like the pigs we raised as kids -- Bacon and Ham.


----------



## Jags

firefighterjake said:
			
		

> Nah, you just have to give them appropriate names like my brother and a couple of bulls he raised for meat -- I think one was named Sir Loin and the other was Chuck or something like that . . . kind of like the pigs we raised as kids -- Bacon and Ham.



The last one my brother (the firefighter) raised - he and his boys named "Food".


----------



## tfdchief

OK, I guess I might as well confess......Mine are named Nov 2009, Jan 2010, Dec 2010, Feb 2010, Jan 2011.  And some have the same name so I guess they are twins.  :cheese:


----------



## Jags

tfdchief said:
			
		

> OK, I guess I might as well confess......Mine are named Nov 2009, Jan 2010, Dec 2010, Feb 2010, Jan 2011.  And some have the same name so I guess they are twins.  :cheese:



<snicker, snicker> - I see ya got the Vicodin kicking in this morning. ;-P


----------



## Backwoods Savage

Frostbit said:
			
		

> I just stumbled on this thread, so apologies for being late to the party, so to speak. Steve, I don't know you, but I want to send my best wishes in your recovery. We do share a couple things, one being Hearth members. Another...
> 
> I am a 16 year firefighter myself, all volunteer, now retired. The bond firefighters share is special.
> 
> I want to tell you to keep your spirits up. Tell yourself you are going to again do all of the things dear to your heart. Don't accept anything else. With that, a story:
> 
> My brother Wes was mauled by a large grizzly bear two months ago while he was hunting. The bear pulled him off of his snowmobile while he was parked, admittedly too close, to the bear. The 9 foot boar bit a large chunk out of his left thigh, rolled him over and went for his face. Is less than 20 seconds the bear tore his entire lower jaw off of his face, ear to ear. 3/4 of his tongue was removed when the jaw ripped free and his left eye exploded into his sinus cavity with the impact. A gaping hole was left with the jaw bone gone, exposing his entire throat. Loose skin hanging like curtains was all that remained from his upper lip down to his adams apple.
> 
> His two partners, one that happend to be a dentist, the other in dental school, attended to him 50 miles from town in the middle of nowhere. They packed snow around his face and throat, applying pressure to keep him from bleeding out.  A frantic call was made to me via ham radio, and I dispatched a helicopter and a doctor to the accident scene, and he was flown back to Nome. An hour later he was on his way to Anchorage, and promptly rerouted to Harborview medical center in Seattle via lear jet. Wes never lost consciousness. He walked to the chopper.
> 
> Tomorrow, Thursday, Wes undergoes his 9th surgery in two months. At the moment, he breathes through a trach, sees through one eye, and eats via a stomach tube. He cannot talk, so he writes me and others most every night via computer. He has had multiple skin grafts. A 9" section of his left lower leg bone was harvested, cut and shaped and surgically installed as his new lower jaw. This surgery alone took 11 hours. I was there for that one.
> 
> We all know he has a long road ahead. But we are optimistic. And he is especially upbeat. He is still at Harborview. We all are hoping he can return to Alaska here soon.
> 
> The end of this story finishes with the fact that Wes is a 32 year firefighter, still active,  and a 10 year volunteer EMT II. Five of those firefighter years he served as Chief.
> 
> So there you go, a bond, in more ways than one.  I hope this story will help lighten your healing days.  Like my brother, be thankful for being alive. The alternative is unacceptable.
> 
> I shall keep you in my thoughts and prayers. All the best.
> 
> Nate
> Nome Alaska




Nate, this is truly amazing and also a testament to the human body and spirit. We pray he recovers as much as humanly possible.


----------



## tfdchief

Quick Note: Dr sending me to the hospital for a staff infection in a boil I developed.  confused Donâ€™t know when I will be back.  Need more prayers,  Steve


----------



## Jags

tfdchief said:
			
		

> Quick Note: Dr sending me to the hospital for a staff infection in a boil I developed.  confused Donâ€™t know when I will be back.  Need more prayers,  Steve



Staff is nothing to play with.  Get it gone quicker than quick.


----------



## Danno77

Jags said:
			
		

> tfdchief said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quick Note: Dr sending me to the hospital for a staff infection in a boil I developed.  confused Donâ€™t know when I will be back.  Need more prayers,  Steve
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Staff is nothing to play with.  Get it gone quicker than quick.
Click to expand...

Can't catch a break! Don't mess with that staff, hope you get it under control ASAP...


----------



## Frostbit

There are two pages to this story link.

http://www.alaskadispatch.com/article/heroic-response-saved-alaska-bear-mauling-victim?page=0,0


----------



## snowleopard

Steve, we'll be keeping the thread fires burning until we hear back from you.  Wishing you a speedy recovery, and a good thing that they're keeping a close eye on you.


----------



## raybonz

snowleopard said:
			
		

> Steve, we'll be keeping the thread fires burning until we hear back from you.  Wishing you a speedy recovery, and a good thing that they're keeping a close eye on you.



Very gruesome attack and I am glad he survived it!  Great job getting help there ASAP! Best wishes sent to your friend Wes..

Ray


----------



## stoveguy2esw

damn bro!!, bummer to hear about it. hope all is mending well so you can ride the red truck again soon. best of wishes from the Old Dominion for your speedy and complete recovery. im sure all the locals are rooting for you as well as they know the job youve done for them in your chosen profession. my grandfather was a fireman, when i was young visiting him at his firehouse you always had the feeling of professionalism and of literally being protected from any danger within those walls. 


God loves firemen, and rightfully so. get well soon my friend


----------



## Backwoods Savage

tfdchief said:
			
		

> Quick Note: Dr sending me to the hospital for a staff infection in a boil I developed.  confused Donâ€™t know when I will be back.  Need more prayers,  Steve



We're still with you Steve.


----------



## raybonz

Backwoods Savage said:
			
		

> tfdchief said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quick Note: Dr sending me to the hospital for a staff infection in a boil I developed.  confused Donâ€™t know when I will be back.  Need more prayers,  Steve
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We're still with you Steve.
Click to expand...


+1 buddy!

Ray


----------



## GAMMA RAY

Thinkin of ya Steve...been checkin this thread to hear the outcome.....I have had experience with different types of staph infections when I worked in the hospital....I actually had one myself in high school after a bad illness....It sounds like your doc acted quickly and I hope everything is going well...sometimes it takes a good amount of time to heal ....and there are so damn many types of those infections and they can come from various sources: very surprising sources which people don't realize.....we are all thinking of you and hope to hear something soon...


----------



## snowleopard

I saw this posted and thought you'd get a kick out of it: 

I work as a pediatric nurse, and often have the painful job of giving shots to the children. One day I entered the examining room to give a little girl a shot, and she starting screaming â€œNO! NO! NO!â€
Her mother scolded her. â€œJessica, that is not polite behavior!â€
 At that the girl continued to scream, â€œNO THANK YOU! NO THANK YOU! NO THANK YOU!â€

So there you have it, a role model.  I'm sure you're continuing to be polite to the medics as they do what they've gotta do.  Hang in there.


----------



## begreen

Great story snow leopard.


----------



## Backwoods Savage

Now that is funny!


----------



## tfdchief

Thank you ALL so much for your concern!  They filled me full of antibiotics and cut away the boils so they could heal and I am back home this morning.  Thank God.  I feel like I am starting over, but so glad to be home for now.  Your thoughts, concerns, and prayers mean so much, and I look so forward to hearing from you all.  It was nearly the first thing I did when I got home.  Need to rest now.  Thanks, Steve


----------



## raybonz

tfdchief said:
			
		

> Thank you ALL so much for your concern!  They filled me full of antibiotics and cut away the boils so they could heal and I am back home this morning.  Thank God.  I feel like I am starting over, but so glad to be home for now.  Your thoughts, concerns, and prayers mean so much, and I look so forward to hearing from you all.  It was nearly the first thing I did when I got home.  Need to rest now.  Thanks, Steve



Welcome home Steve!

Ray


----------



## snowleopard

Good news like that calls for a Daily Double! Here comes #2 on the SJOTD: 

An Amish girl and her mother were visiting a mall. They were amazed by almost everything they saw, but especially by two shiny, silver walls that could move apart and back together again. The girl asked, â€œMother, what is this?â€
The mother, never having seen an elevator, responded, â€œI have never seen anything like this in my life. I donâ€™t know what it is.â€
While the girl and her mother watched with amazement, an old man in a wheelchair rolled up to the moving walls and pressed a button.
The walls opened and the man rolled between them into a small room. The walls closed and the girl and her mother watched the small numbers above the walls light up sequentially. They continued to watch until the last number was reached, and they watched some more as the numbers began to light in reverse order.
The walls opened up again and a hunky young man stepped out.
The mother, not taking her eyes off the young man, said quietly to her daughter, â€œGo get your father.â€


Here's wishing you a smooth ride on that elevator, and all the best until the doors slide open and you emerge again.


----------



## tfdchief

Thanks Ray and SL.  I feels good to be home and talk to all of you.  I will try a different elevator next time at the hospital.  The one I went on didn't work that good.


----------



## snowleopard

tfdchief said:
			
		

> I will try a different elevator next time at the hospital.  The one I went on didn't work that good.



 :lol:  :lol:  :lol:


----------



## Backwoods Savage

So glad to hear you are back home Steve. You should heal good now but the cutting of those boils made me cringe. I had one years ago on the calf of one leg and they cut it and did nothing to freeze it before cutting. I swore that would be the last time for that!

Good part is that it appears the terrible heat is gone for a while. I see our forecast is a high of 80 tomorrow.


----------



## tfdchief

Backwoods Savage said:
			
		

> So glad to hear you are back home Steve. You should heal good now but the cutting of those boils made me cringe. I had one years ago on the calf of one leg and they cut it and did nothing to freeze it before cutting. I swore that would be the last time for that!
> 
> Good part is that it appears the terrible heat is gone for a while. I see our forecast is a high of 80 tomorrow.


Thanks Dennis, It is good to be home.  My heart sunk when the doctor said I had to go to the hospital.  As for the heat, I hope it does go away so I can get outside to do some walking.  I just can't do it outside in this heat because I get soaked under the brace and can't take it off.  Thank God for AC.  My loving wife just said its time for my bath so I better go, Take Care, Steve


----------



## Backwoods Savage

I agree Steve. When I had to wear the brace I sweat so badly that I had to start using a cortisone cream to combat the rash that started.


----------



## snowleopard

So not really a joke, but a story for you: 

A farmers says to his son, "Son, go out into that field, and you see that large rock out there?"
Son says, "Yeah, Pa."
Farmer says, "Go push it"
Son heads out to the field and starts pushing. After a few hours he comes back totally defeated and frustrated. "Pa, you told me to go push that rock but it didn't move."
Farmer says "Son, I told you to push the rock, not move it".
So the son heads back into the field and keeps pushing, every day, until he can't push anymore. 
The farmer comes out one sunny day and he points at the ground and says to the son, "See, even though I only told you to push, you've moved the rock anyway."

Hang in there.


----------



## tfdchief

Backwoods Savage said:
			
		

> I agree Steve. When I had to wear the brace I sweat so badly that I had to start using a cortisone cream to combat the rash that started.


 BS, You did the trick, thunderstorm went through and it dropped 20 degrees here.  I figured you were in a brace sometime in your life.  I am beginning to think you are superman.


----------



## tfdchief

snowleopard,  I will keep pushing on MY ROCK.  Thanks for the inspiration.  Steve


----------



## raybonz

tfdchief said:
			
		

> Backwoods Savage said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I agree Steve. When I had to wear the brace I sweat so badly that I had to start using a cortisone cream to combat the rash that started.
> 
> 
> 
> BS, You did the trick, thunderstorm went through and it dropped 20 degrees here.  I figured you were in a brace sometime in your life.  I am beginning to think you are superman.
Click to expand...


He was Superman when he was young but now he is just Supperman lol..

 

Ray


----------



## Backwoods Savage

tfdchief said:
			
		

> Backwoods Savage said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I agree Steve. When I had to wear the brace I sweat so badly that I had to start using a cortisone cream to combat the rash that started.
> 
> 
> 
> BS, You did the trick, thunderstorm went through and it dropped 20 degrees here.  I figured you were in a brace sometime in your life.  I am beginning to think you are superman.
Click to expand...


Ya, more than once too.... But no superman here. I'm just a normal sort of guy who just happens to like helping people. That help could come in many forms. Even a laugh now and then, an encouraging word, physical help, etc. Just trying to do what the Good Book says I should and enjoying it.    


Now if you could send some of that rain this way it would help. Nothing in sight here. More water hauling tomorrow.


----------



## Backwoods Savage

raybonz said:
			
		

> tfdchief said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Backwoods Savage said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I agree Steve. When I had to wear the brace I sweat so badly that I had to start using a cortisone cream to combat the rash that started.
> 
> 
> 
> BS, You did the trick, thunderstorm went through and it dropped 20 degrees here.  I figured you were in a brace sometime in your life.  I am beginning to think you are superman.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> He was Superman when he was young but now he is just Supperman lol..
> 
> 
> 
> Ray
Click to expand...


Looks like you nailed the last part good Ray.  :lol:


----------



## tfdchief

OK Dennis, I will work on the rain for you, great relief.  And now I am going to eat supper lol.   Ray, You didn't hear that.


----------



## ddddddden

WoW!  Who knew that heating with wood was such a dangerous sport?
  Best wishes for your health!


----------



## tfdchief

Den said:
			
		

> WoW!  Who knew that heating with wood was such a dangerous sport?
> Best wishes for your health!


  Thanks Den.  

Now that I have been home again for a while, starting over.....getting settled, and in a routine has been difficult.  I feel some better now, but I still can't seem to get myself settled into this new way of life.  It has been really hard for me.  I just feel so trapped.  The stool broke, the cloths dryer broke, etc. and we had to call someone to fix them.  I have always done those things myself.  I had to quit smoking and that has been a constant nagging issue on top of everything else.  Sorry, just feeling a little sorry for myself today.  This place does help a lot though.  It gives me something to do, and really, I think that is my biggest problem.  Steve


----------



## Jags

tfdchief said:
			
		

> Sorry, just feeling a little sorry for myself today.



That is not an uncommon reaction to a debilitating injury.  The feeling of uselessness, pity, depression is real.  Don't ignore it, but keep reminding yourself that this is all temporary.  Focus more on the recovery process.  If doc allows, take many small walks.  Even to the kitchen for a glass of water, etc.  Keep your mind occupied.  Read - computer games (laptop), build a ship in a bottle, etc.

Its all temporary.  Keep a positive mind. OH - and don't forget to eat WELL.  Your body needs all the right stuff to rebuild. 

It is a lot of work, my friend, but sometime in the future you will look back at this and realize just how amazing the human body is.


----------



## heat seeker

We're pulling for you, you're not alone!


----------



## begreen

td, do you like to read? If so, what kind of books? Maybe we can drum up a good reading list for you? I have some suggestions.


----------



## tfdchief

Jags, I guess I should know all of that, but you reminding and encouraging helps.  Thanks.

heat seeker, thanks

BG, I have read occasionally but have never really had time.  I can enjoy a good book but rarely.  I would try any suggestions.  Its just hard to tell you what kind of reading material interests me.  Some of the topics on this forum can really get my interest others don't.  When I am interested, I read every word.  And I spend several hours each day on here reading posts.  I know that's not much to go on but thanks for the help and advise.  Steve


----------



## BrowningBAR

tfdchief said:
			
		

> Jags, I guess I should know all of that, but you reminding and encouraging helps.  Thanks.
> 
> heat seeker, thanks
> 
> BG, I have read occasionally but have never really had time.  I can enjoy a good book but rarely.  I would try any suggestions.  Its just hard to tell you what kind of reading material interests me.  Some of the topics on this forum can really get my interest others don't.  When I am interested, I read every word.  And I spend several hours each day on here reading posts.  I know that's not much to go on but thanks for the help and advise.  Steve




Sounds like a big stack of comic books would go a long way. We'll all chip in and buy you some Spidey footy pajamas.


----------



## begreen

The Girl with the Dragon Tattoo by Stieg Larson is a good read. Well written and addictive. There are 2 sequel books if the first catches your interest. If you like American history, 1776 by David McCullough is a great read. He's an excellent writer and also wrote John Adams and Truman. 

Another thing you might try are the History of Rome podcasts. This is an amazing effort by Mike Duncan. It's online and free. Excellent work with 144 chapters so far and still evolving. 
http://thehistoryofrome.typepad.com/


----------



## tfdchief

BeGreen said:
			
		

> The Girl with the Dragon Tattoo by Stieg Larson is a good read. Well written and addictive. There are 2 sequel books if the first catches your interest. If you like American history, 1776 by David McCullough is a great read. He's an excellent writer and also wrote John Adams and Truman.
> 
> Another thing you might try are the History of Rome podcasts. This is an amazing effort by Mike Duncan. It's online and free. Excellent work with 144 chapters so far and still evolving.
> http://thehistoryofrome.typepad.com/


Thanks a lot BG.  I am going to have my wife get a couple of your suggestions and give it a try.  The first one sounds like what I need.  I really need a book to grab and keep my attention.


----------



## Danno77

how to fell a tree by jeff jepson? a book about trees and chainsaws might be interesting, i dunno.

when i had my major injury, i think it was early fall of 99. i was out of commission in a major way and depression because of the limitations hit me bad. I'm big time into skiing, so i drowned myself in technical books and magazines. when i first felt able to hit the slopes i found that my increased skill level almost completely compensated for my decreased physical ability.

there was a study done once (has probably been repeated by now) where they took non golfers and seperated them into groups. one group they told them ti visualize a long put. to think about everything from posture to minute movements they'd make in their swing. the other group just got handed a putter and was told to make the shot. there was a significant difference in the success of the group that visualized and thought about their shot. no instruction was given to anybody.

point is this, don't consider this down time. be active in increasing knowledge and skills in ways you might not have stopped to do before


----------



## Battenkiller

Get yourself a Kindle, or if you have a smart phone, just get the Kindle app.  Thousands of free books on there.  Just stay away from all the free porn.  You're in no condition to be getting all hot and bothered right now.


----------



## HollowHill

tfdchief said:
			
		

> BeGreen said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Girl with the Dragon Tattoo by Stieg Larson is a good read. Well written and addictive. There are 2 sequel books if the first catches your interest. If you like American history, 1776 by David McCullough is a great read. He's an excellent writer and also wrote John Adams and Truman.
> 
> Another thing you might try are the History of Rome podcasts. This is an amazing effort by Mike Duncan. It's online and free. Excellent work with 144 chapters so far and still evolving.
> http://thehistoryofrome.typepad.com/
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks a lot BG.  I am going to have my wife get a couple of your suggestions and give it a try.  The first one sounds like what I need.  I really need a book to grab and keep my attention.
Click to expand...


If you want a page turner, the Harry Potter series is well written, imaginative, and keeps you in suspense.  It's not heavy reading, but it is great fun.  I read it to my son at bedtime for years and we both enjoyed it.  The movies can't begin to capture the experience.  Maybe you and your grandson could enjoy it together.


----------



## GAMMA RAY

I don't feel that you are feeling sorry for yourself Steve. I think you are going through a part of the healing process. Many people think the stages of grief only pertain to the loss of a loved one. When a person suffers trauma, whether physical, mental or both, he/she can experience those stages. It's part of the healing process and these fine folks here have given some darn good suggestions. Focus on the positive and feed yourself well; physically and mentally. I think reading some good books/magazines is a great idea. I have always enjoyed putting together jigsaw puzzles. It has been "therapeutic" for me in some strange way during stressful times in my life. When I was a little girl I would sit with my grandpop and we would put a puzzle together for hours. You are in all of our thoughts and I think you are having some "healing" pains that will get less and less as time goes on. Take care Steve.    ;-)


----------



## snowleopard

Okay, Steve, another twist on the SJOTD:  This week, we're going to concentrate on the Important Questions of Life, and ask that you apply your time and wisdom to figuring them out: 

A stitch in time saves nine what? 
After eating, do amphibians have to wait one hour before getting out of the water? 
After they make Styrofoam, what do they ship it in?
Are part-time band leaders semi-conductors? 
Are there any unguided missiles? 
Are you breaking the law if you drive past those road signs that say "Do Not Pass"? 
Are you telling the truth if you lie in bed? 
Before they invented drawing boards, what did they go back to? 
Can fat people go skinny-dipping? 
Can you buy an entire chess set in a pawnshop? 
Can you get cavities in your dentures if you use too much artificial sweetener? 
Could crop-circles be the work of a cereal killer? 
Crime doesn't pay... does that mean my job is a crime? 
Day light savings time - why are they saving it and where do they keep it? 
Did Noah keep his bees in archives? 
Do blind dogs have seeing-eye humans? 
Do blind Eskimos have seeing-eye sled dogs? 
Do cemetery workers prefer the graveyard shift? 
Do clowns wear really big socks? 
Do crematoriums give discounts to burn victims? 
Do files get embarrassed when they get unzipped? 
Do fish get thirsty? 
Do hummingbirds hum because they don't know the words? 

Thank you for your help.


----------



## Frostbit

Hey Steve, either throw your mailing address up here or send it to me in a private message so I know where to send a care package to.


----------



## tfdchief

Thank you all for your insight and great advise.  My wife got me to go to the drug store with her today to find a book, AND it was a nice AC place to walk.  That helped my attitude some.  I appreciate each and every one of you trying to help.  Heck, some of you have been through almost the same thing, so obviously know what you are talking about.  Dr. said today the boils are healing really well, so that's progress.  My back doesn't hurt as much as the brace does so I think it is healing well too.   

Frostbit, PM on the way. Thanks

God Bless, Steve


----------



## burr

Hey Chief, Im sorry for not checking on this site enough (during the off-season), I only found this thread today.  Our prayers for a full recovery and thank you Lord for the moral support you have - a close family and these guys here.

I hope as you continue recovery, you can sit around the kitchen table as yer wife loads up that shiny new stove this fall.  Good luck and thanks (for your guidance) from yer fellow Buck wood burner


----------



## tfdchief

burr said:
			
		

> Hey Chief, Im sorry for not checking on this site enough (during the off-season), I only found this thread today.  Our prayers for a full recovery and thank you Lord for the moral support you have - a close family and these guys here.
> 
> I hope as you continue recovery, you can sit around the kitchen table as yer wife loads up that shiny new stove this fall.  Good luck and thanks (for your guidance) from yer fellow Buck wood burner


Burr, Thanks for the prayers.  I will need them for a while.  I enjoyed our conversations about the old buck stoves.  And yes this bunch seems more like family to me every day.  I really loved this place before, but now, the moral support I have gotten here has just overwhelmed me and helped me through some tough times.  Spending time reading the posts on all of the forums each day passes some time and is one of the few things I can do and enjoy.  I try to post occasionally on other threads.  I sort of feel bad about always being on this one. I don't want to wear out my welcome.  I hope I am not abusing all the kindness shown to me here, but it just means more to me than you all could know.  And burr, I can't wait to burn the new little stove again this fall.  I got to burn it a little at the end of the winter and it is just amazing.  I hope I get to help my wife with it......that's my goal.  Thanks All, Steve


----------



## snowleopard

Would this seem acceptable to you if the shoe were on the other foot, and you were the one giving support to one of us?   

Besides, all of this is for the good of the common order: 
Dennis has been working on his soft-shoe routine to show off his new hip and cheer you up. 
Adios P has been practicing the ukelele, and will be posting a youtube clip of him singing `Get Well Soon' to the tune of Happy Birthday.
Jags will be sending you an autographed 10x14 picture of himself.
Gamma's making brownies. 
Delta . . . let's just say it's a good thing he's run out of copper.  Honest, you don't want to know.

We're just getting warmed up.


----------



## begreen

I wanna know what's in Gamma's brownies.


----------



## tfdchief

snowleopard said:
			
		

> *Would this seem acceptable to you if the shoe were on the other foot, and you were the one giving support to one of us?  *
> 
> Besides, all of this is for the good of the common order:
> Dennis has been working on his soft-shoe routine to show off his new hip and cheer you up.
> Adios P has been practicing the ukelele, and will be posting a youtube clip of him singing `Get Well Soon' to the tune of Happy Birthday.
> Jags will be sending you an autographed 10x14 picture of himself.
> Gamma's making brownies.
> Delta . . . let's just say it's a good thing he's run out of copper.  Honest, you don't want to know.
> 
> We're just getting warmed up.


YES, and I guess I shouldn't have doubted, not with this bunch.  God Bless you all!  Steve


----------



## PJF1313

BeGreen said:
			
		

> I wanna know what's in Gamma's brownies.



Are ya REALLY sure?!   Heck, all I know it could be Hugs and Kisses!  
But knowing Gamma the way we do, it may also contain some Rx "additives"  ;-)

Steve - I'm happy for you that you had a chance to get "Up 'n 'Round"  These things take time, and ALLOT of patients.  Like you, I'm active - just can't stand standing/sitting/laying around while things must get done.  Unlike you, I'm about 10, or so years younger.  After my second knee surgery, I was begging to go back to work -  just so I can get out of those 4 damn walls...  But after another 2 months, alot of book reading - whatever was lying around, and reading Hearth from '97 forward - section by section, thread by thread, the time did pass too quickly - I'm still trying to catch up from '04 to now ;-)

Just get better soon!


----------



## Frostbit

Hey Chief, I was gonna send Sarah Palin down there to see you, but I figure you're sick enough already.


----------



## tfdchief

Frostbit said:
			
		

> Hey Chief, I was gonna send Sarah Palin down there to see you, but I figure you're sick enough already.


That's for sure.  I live in IL.....I have enough problems, yikes.  Did you get my PM?


----------



## tfdchief

PJF1313 said:
			
		

> Steve - I'm happy for you that you had a chance to get "Up 'n 'Round"  These things take time, and ALLOT of patients.  Like you, I'm active - just can't stand standing/sitting/laying around while things must get done.  Unlike you, I'm about 10, or so years younger.  After my second knee surgery, I was begging to go back to work -  just so I can get out of those 4 damn walls...  But after another 2 months, alot of book reading - whatever was lying around, and reading Hearth from '97 forward - section by section, thread by thread, the time did pass too quickly - I'm still trying to catch up from '04 to now ;-)
> 
> Just get better soon!


Great idea.  I hadn't thought about going back and looking at old posts but I will probably start checking some out tomorrow.  Thanks for the idea.


----------



## snowleopard

Another resource that you might want to consider tapping into are recorded books.  

Our state library system allows cardholders to check out ten recorded books at one time--we set the check-out period--and then when the time is up, they are magically disappeared off my computer--very slick--self-returning library books.  If our state is doing it, I feel pretty confident that there are at least 49 others out there doing it as well, and probably a couple of territories.  

These are commercially produced studio recordings, sometimes full-cast, sometimes not, but good company when you're not quite up for reading, or when you're doing something that keeps your hands and eyes, but not mind, engaged.  Here's an example of what I'm talking about, although it looks like IL does this city-by-city instead of statewide: http://www.dkpl.org/downloadable_material/downloadable_material.html.  

HTH


----------



## Frostbit

tfdchief said:
			
		

> Frostbit said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hey Chief, I was gonna send Sarah Palin down there to see you, but I figure you're sick enough already.
> 
> 
> 
> That's for sure.  I live in IL.....I have enough problems, yikes.  Did you get my PM?
Click to expand...


Sure did. Thanks..


----------



## GAMMA RAY

BeGreen said:
			
		

> I wanna know what's in Gamma's brownies.



I ain't tellin....no how...no way..... %-P :lol:  :coolgrin:
If you guys are lucky I'll bring some to the company convention this summer...


----------



## begreen

Can I get some in advance? Maybe I won't need Craig's plane to fly in?  :lol:


----------



## snowleopard

These gave me a chuckle; I hope they do the same for you.  

IDIOTS AT WORK
 I was signing the receipt for my credit card purchase when the clerk noticed that I had never signed my name on the back of the credit card. She informed me that she could not complete the transaction unless the card was signed. When I asked why, she explained that it was necessary to compare the signature on the credit card with the signature I just signed on the receipt.  So I signed the credit card in front of her. She carefully compared that signature to the one I signed on the receipt. As luck would have it, they matched.

IDIOTS IN THE NEIGHBORHOOD
 I live in a semi-rural area. We recently had a new neighbor call the local township administrative office to request the removal of the Deer Crossing sign on our road.
The reason: many deer were being hit by cars and he no longer wanted them to cross there.

IDIOTS IN FOOD SERVICE
 My daughter went to a local Taco Bell and ordered a taco. She asked the individual behind the counter for â€œminimal lettuce.â€ He said he was sorry, but they only had iceberg.

IDIOT SIGHTINGS
Sighting #1:
 I was at the airport, checking in at the gate, when the airport employee asked, â€œHas anyone put anything in your baggage without your knowledge?â€
I said, â€œIf it was without my knowledge, how would I know?â€ He smiled and nodded knowingly, â€œThatâ€™s why we ask.â€

Idiot Sighting #2:
 The stoplight on the corner buzzes when it is safe to cross the street.  I was crossing with a coworker of mine, when she asked if I knew what the buzzer was for. I explained that it signals to blind people when the light is red.   She responded, appalled, â€œWhat on earth are blind people doing driving?â€

Idiot Sighting #3:
 At a good-bye lunch for an old and dear coworker who is leaving the company due to â€œdownsizing,â€ our manager spoke up and said, â€œThis is fun. We should have lunch like this more often.â€ Not another word was spoken. We just looked at each other like deer staring into the headlights of an approaching truck.

Idiot Sighting #4:
 I worked with an Individual who plugged his power strip back into itself and for the life of him could not understand why his system would not turn on.

Idiot Sighting #5:
 When my husband and I arrived at an automobile dealership to pick up our car, we were told that the keys had been accidentally locked in it. We went to the service department and found a mechanic working feverishly to unlock the driverâ€™s side door.  As I watched from the passengerâ€™s side, I instinctively tried the door handle and discovered it was open. â€œHey,â€ I announced to the technician, â€œItâ€™s open!â€ 
â€œI know,â€ answered the young man. â€I already got that side.â€

Hang in there, Steve.


----------



## fossil

In about 1967 or so, I drove 2 or 3 of my college roommates and me down to get something to eat.  We pulled into a drive-in burger joint (the kind that still had car hops) kind of late...maybe 10 PM or so.  At the time, San Luis Obispo was still a fairly small college town.  The gal comes up to my window and immediately says, "The grill's closed if you're hungry."  So I replied, "OK..._I'm not hungry_.  I'd like a cheeseburger and an order of fries."  I'm sure she thought I was an idiot.  Rick


----------



## tfdchief

Thanks guys.  Made me smile.  Doing about the same.  I did get a good book sent to me by a friend and have started reading it.  I enjoy it but, I can't sit long.  It passes time.   My next Neurologist Dr. appointment in Evansville IN is Monday the first.  Praying I get good news.  It is a long trip and a tiring day but good news sure makes it easier.  I will let you know.


----------



## Shari

Steve,

I'm late adding to this thread but haven't been on the computer much this summer.  Sorry to hear about your accident; glad to hear you are on the mend somewhat.  Now... to figure out what to keep you occupied....  

Hmmm.... since you seem to have such a great bond with your grandson, wouldn't it be interesting to take this time to compile some family history (genealogy) for him?  I've done a LOT of this type of thing - a lot of it is online research and the stories you can put together from bits and pieces can make family history come alive.  For example - I've got ancestors who fought in the Civil War.  One of them went AWOL, hid at his brothers place.  The Provost Marshall came looking for him, the brother said "He's not here (the soldier was actually hiding in the brothers house).  A third brother put on the AWOL soldiers uniform, the Provost (not personally knowing the soldier) arrested this third brother and hauled him off to jail.  Two days later this third brother sued, charging false arrest & and was eventually released.  In the mean time, the soldier rejoined his company only to be overcome with a disease and died in a southern state and was buried there.  After the war was over his body was dug up and reburied one of the newly created National Cemeteries.  Along the way to being re-buried his i.d. was lost from his coffin so, when reburied, he was buried an an 'Unknown Soldier'.  I have since located his burial site and am compiling research documents to present to government officials in order to have a proper i.d.'d tombstone attributed to him.  I am, however, left to wonder, if this soldier's brothers ever really knew the soldiers final resting place......... one of those things that can never be known for sure.

Some of this research required actual visitation to the physical sites to gather the info but there are wonderful volunteers out there to do this footwork for you.  RAOGK (Random Acts of Genealogical Kindness) is a wonderful group of people who volunteer their time to help fellow researchers.

Maybe your family has an interesting story or two that would be of interest to your grandson?  You might never know until you do the research....  If you need some help getting going on this type of research, PM me - I'm not online much right now as I'm 'out of area' so only have computer access every now and then.

God Bless!  Heal well and right!

Shari


----------



## tfdchief

Shari said:
			
		

> Steve,
> 
> I'm late adding to this thread but haven't been on the computer much this summer.  Sorry to hear about your accident; glad to hear you are on the mend somewhat.  Now... to figure out what to keep you occupied....
> 
> Hmmm.... since you seem to have such a great bond with your grandson, wouldn't it be interesting to take this time to compile some family history (genealogy) for him?
> 
> Shari


Thank you,  I will give it a try. I have never really been to interested in that but then I am doing a lot of things right now that I really didn't have much interest in before.  I have just always been one of those people who can't sit around.  I would rather be doing something.  In the winter, when others are sitting in front of the TV watching football, I would much rather be with my son cutting wood.  I watch TV rarely, except for major sporting events and things like Discovery.  The computer has always been mainly just work, except for my weather station and it runs itself unless something quits, and if that happens right now I will just have to take it down because I wouldn't be able to fix it.  So, thanks for the idea, God Bless you, Steve


----------



## begreen

I hear you chief, I don't sit still well either and my dad wasn't much into family history. It's too bad, I was, but never was asked. After he passed on I had the good luck to come into contact with a distant relative that was into genealogy. When he retired it became his hobby and he accrued a wealth of information. It turns out our family has a very interesting history and that I am a 12th gen. American on the paternal side. I continue now to find some incredible stories about our ancestors. I'm planning a couple road trips to find out more.


----------



## woodchip

If you do happen to find some ancestors over our side of the pond, and want any help, we have access to quite a bit of local stuff for our area that is not on the net yet, land taxes, hearth taxes from the 1600's, and some earlier tax records from military surveys done during Henry V111's time in anticipation of war with France and Spain.

Funny how going to war was an excuse to raise taxes back then........

Some things never change  ;-)


----------



## begreen

The primary branch came over in 1629 from Combs England on the Winthrop fleet. Combs is(was?) a tiny hamlet near Stowemarket. I hope to check church records there at some point. The other side of my father's family is a black sheep from London, but originally from the Nottingham area. I need to check the Port of New Orleans records from the early 1840's for him so that I can identify the boat. That will probably take a trip to a LDS office.


----------



## woodchip

BeGreen said:
			
		

> The other side of my father's family is a black sheep from London, but originally from the Nottingham area.



Plenty of black sheep in my family, some family secrets are best left secret  ;-)


----------



## begreen

Perhaps, but this guy already has at least one book written about him.


----------



## tfdchief

Just a little update:  Kind of in a holding pattern with this brace on me.  I have reached a stopping point in terms of progress, I think, until this damn thing comes off.  It is pretty miserable and painful.  I can make it through the day, but the nights are long.....I seldom sleep.  

I go on Monday to see the doctor and x-rays......really hoping for good news.  I will let you all know how it comes out.  

In the mean time, I stare at my new little stove and hope I get to burn it this fall, and hope I can at least help my son cut and split a little wood this winter.  I really miss my active life.  I have tried all the things you guys suggested to pass the time and it helps some......problem is, I just can't do anything, even sitting, for more than 30 minutes, because the brace baring on my bony hips gets to hurting so bad I have to get up and move around.

Anyway, thanks for all the support, Steve


----------



## begreen

That sounds really uncomfortable, but for sure, your body is healing, give it time. Lack of sleep is really stressful chief. When talking to the doc ask if they can improve the fit of the brace or pad it. I would also request a prescription sleeping aid to get you through this time.


----------



## tfdchief

Thanks BG, For sure the lack of sleep is starting to pile up.  Good suggestions.  They tried to adjust it at the last appointment but didn't do much.


----------



## begreen

You are at a dangerous period where you feel good enough to want to get moving, but not healed enough to make it safe. Sounds like time for drugs.  Lack of sleep can make one really edgy. I went through a period of chronic insomnia a while back and it was really rough. Made me a class A grump. I am really glad that's over.


----------



## tfdchief

BeGreen said:
			
		

> You are at a dangerous period where you feel good enough to want to get moving, but not healed enough to make it safe. Sounds like time for drugs.  Lack of sleep can make one really edgy. I went through a period of chronic insomnia a while back and it was really rough. Made me a class A grump. I am really glad that's over.


I am afraid you are right.  I am going to talk to the doctor about all of this on Monday.   Thanks for your concern BG.,  Steve


----------



## snowleopard

Thanks for the post with the update.  It's good to know how you're doing, even though the news is distressing.  I hope that the doc can help.  I'd advise that you don't be stoic and heroic when you talk to him--letting him know that this is all just getting to be a bit much will help him help you.  It may even be time for a few days in a hospital bed in traction if that's an alternative that might let you rest and get out of that brace for a bit.  Just let him know that it's time to explore all your alternatives. 

As an FYI, those recorded books I mentioned that are available through the libraries can be downloaded onto CD's for a long car journey, or MP3s/ipods/etc. for those long nights.  Sometimes it can help to have the company of a good yarn when all else is asleep.  If you want to try this and find the technology a bit daunting, please holler for help--there'll always be someone here who will be happy to advise. 

Best wishes for a comfortable day, and help tomorrow.


----------



## tfdchief

snowleopard said:
			
		

> Thanks for the post with the update.  It's good to know how you're doing, even though the news is distressing.  I hope that the doc can help.  I'd advise that you don't be stoic and heroic when you talk to him--letting him know that this is all just getting to be a bit much will help him help you.  It may even be time for a few days in a hospital bed in traction if that's an alternative that might let you rest and get out of that brace for a bit.  Just let him know that it's time to explore all your alternatives.
> 
> As an FYI, those recorded books I mentioned that are available through the libraries can be downloaded onto CD's for a long car journey, or MP3s/ipods/etc. for those long nights.  Sometimes it can help to have the company of a good yarn when all else is asleep.  If you want to try this and find the technology a bit daunting, please holler for help--there'll always be someone here who will be happy to advise.
> 
> Best wishes for a comfortable day, and help tomorrow.


Thanks SL, good advise.  I will remember that on Monday.  And I will give the recorded books a try.  God Bless, Steve


----------



## joefrompa

Steve,

I'm gonna give two pieces of advice that are most likely a tad controversial, but hear me out:

1. Find an activity that works some muscles and do it as much as possible. I don't care if it's squeezing a thick ball, or a spring-tensioned hand strengther, or curling a dumbbell. Do it. Do it as much as you can. Never strain the body, but focus on working whatever muscles you can. 

The single biggest downfall of these injuries is muscular atrophy. It will occur. But the body resists losing muscle when any part of it is stimulated - and in fact will grow some muscles in unused places if other muscles are stimulated enough. 

Be wise, listen to your body, but focus on using some of it to whatever extent you can. If needed, keep a log, and do more every single day than you did the day before - more weight, more reps, more sets - whatever it is you are doing, slightly increase every single day. Take on new exercises as the healing allows.

2. Visualize yourself healed and active. Not in the "yearning" sense, but in the actual take some time each day to visualize yourself doing the things you love like chopping wood. It works.

3. Pick something you want to become more conversant/expert in and begin studying it. Doesn't matter if it's eastern philosophy, the use of exotic accelerants in fire starting, or governmental economics and debt. Become an expert on it. Use online school options (i.e. check out the Khan Academy if you want to learn some new math skills). Spend 1-2 hours a day studying something new.

4. Ingest 1 gram of protein per pound of body weight per day, and ~3/4 gallon of water. This may be inconvenient, but significantly increased protein intake greatly speeds healing of all sorts of tissue. This was first discovered in burn victims AFAIK. I recommend looking into a high quality protein powder (check out bomber's blend made by Dave Draper, the workout partner of "Ahrnold" back in the 60s and now a tremendous guy) - 2 protein shakes a day can easily help push you up closer to where you need to be....

I can give more advice, but the stuff I'm writing is about helping you mentally and physically advance along with the body as it heals. There are olympians who break their backs - it is simply a matter of care, conditioning, and willpower. Nothing is outside of your ability to do.

Joe


----------



## tfdchief

joefrompa said:
			
		

> Steve,
> 
> I'm gonna give two pieces of advice that are most likely a tad controversial, but hear me out:
> 
> Joe


Joe, Thank you for taking the time to give me the detailed advice.  I have been trying some of these but hadn't considered others.  I will give them a try.  My single biggest issue right now is not sleeping and the heat which keeps me from doing the amount of walking I would like.  It has not been out of the 90's here since I returned home from the hospital June 27.  Steve


----------



## joefrompa

Accept the sleep issue and plan accordingly. Don't try to force yourself to sleep in a normal cycle - you are in an abnormal phase and it's fine to let your body sleep when it wants, and otherwise do stuff when you think you should be sleeping but the body doesn't want too. In other words - don't stress over the inability to sleep, find things you can do during that time that are acceptable.

I haven't followed the whole thread so forgive me, but if you are up walking consider all the options to increase the body stress of the activity without putting undue stress on the injured areas. Literally something as simple as heavy work boots in place of sneakers make a difference. Feel out your range of motion where the body doesn't protest much (i.e. can you squat down a little?). Do standing squats to that range of motion and find ways to add a bit of weight like holding small dumbbells/a jug of water right under your chin with both hands while doing it. Don't do these things till your body fails - but do them until you feel some sweat forming from the exercise. You are in no rush - learn to push yourself a little, then a little more the next day, and so on. It's a progression.

If you are walking, the best thing you can do is find a way to work your legs. Slight squats (called 1/4 squats) and such are huge. Use a 2x4 and a wall (for balance) to raise your heels up and down and work your calves. In fact, work your calves a ton. The calves act as the body's pump to get blood back up out of the legs - the blood pumps out of the heart and then sits down there. When the calves contract, they squeeze and pump blood back up (this is why standing still for awhile makes you faint - blood isn't being pumped back up).

If you can find safe ways to put some progressive loads/stress on your calves, hamstrings, quadriceps, and gluteal muscles then the battle will be 90% won. They represent the vast majority of muscle in your body and stimulating them will make the body retain muscle elsewhere (older studies showed that young men could do nothing but squats and gain muscle mass in their arms from the resultant systemic effects). 

I'm hesitant to give specific recommendations on exercises without being there to assess you personally - hence you'll notice me not being too specific. However, you don't need a doctor to tell you which exercises are ok. Listen closely to your body. Let me know what feels ok for you and I'll give you recommendations on how to maximize that. 

Joe


----------



## joefrompa

Also, honest question for you, is it simply discomfort that is keeping you from walking in the heat? Consider wearing some soaking wet headbands or pouring a bottle of water over your shirt then going for a little walking around. The significant moisture on your skin will keep you cool for awhile.


----------



## Backwoods Savage

Can't walk, here's what you need Steve!







All joking aside, I went for many, many years when I could not walk hardly at all and it was very painful. Yet, I found I could ride a bike with not as much pain and sometimes very little. Then as more body parts began to wear out I got a recumbent bike and am having a ball. It will be a while before you can do something like that though. Just thought I'd add it and hope to get a laugh out of you. 

We'll be thinking of you tomorrow with the doctor appointment. Good luck and don't be afraid to ask and take pain meds. When pain interferes with your quality of life, take the meds. Getting off them is very easy too so don't even think about getting hooked on them. Well, some of the really heavy stuff can be bad but those would be monitored very close for you.


----------



## Danno77

I'm one of those guys who thinks meds are for sissies, so every time I get injured I avoid them at all costs until the pain is so bad that I start injuring and/hurting in other places because I'm compensating for the injury. I also lose sleep, and get downright irritable.

Then I give in and get some adjustments and or something that helps and wonder why the heck I was so stupid for resisting to begin with. 

There is often a fine line between too little and too much. You don't want so much that you are flat out numb like novocane (you know what I mean, like you could bite through your lip and not even notice, causing more injury because you can't sense ANY pain). But then you don't want so much pain that you are mentally and physically stressed out, that will impede your body's ability to heal as quickly as it can.

Not a whole lot to add to the conversation, but just letting you know I'm trying to send some positive vibes your way...


----------



## GAMMA RAY

Keeping the fingers crossed for ya today Steve.....good luck 
Maybe something to help you sleep would be a good idea...after my surgery I could not sleep at all either...The doc gave me something to try short term and it worked like a charm....you need sleep to heal.....(I know you know that...just reinforcing it)


----------



## tfdchief

Thanks Joe,  It is not the heat I can't take while walking, it is the getting the shirt under the brace soaking wet.  My wife has Rheumatoid Arthritis and she can't take the brace on and off me so getting cleaned up and clean shirt would half to wait until one of my sons or friends could come do it.

BS, you are amazing, thanks

Thanks Danno, I am going to address it with the Dr.

GR, you are up early on this day of travel to the Dr for me.  Thanks for the well wishes.  I will be leaving shortly, since the Dr is a 3 hour drive.  I will keep you posted how it goes.

Steve


----------



## Jags

For a sleep aid - remember vodka. ;-P


----------



## joefrompa

Got it - again, didn't read the whole thread, sorry I missed the description of the brace. Have you considered wearing underarmor-like shirts or sport shirts that wick away moisture?

Might keep you more comfortable for longer, and less stinky


----------



## Backwoods Savage

joefrompa said:
			
		

> Got it - again, didn't read the whole thread, sorry I missed the description of the brace. Have you considered wearing underarmor-like shirts or sport shirts that wick away moisture?
> 
> Might keep you more comfortable for longer, and less stinky



Joe, those may not work well even though in theory they might. The reason I state this is because I tried it....and it was worse. I had to then go to coating myself with cortisone cream daily until that healed up. I went back to simple cotton and although it can get a bit like a washcloth, it did not make me sore.


----------



## Frostbit

Hope  your appointment goes well, Chief.

You should be getting a small box from Alaska there in the next day or two..


----------



## joefrompa

BSavage - From a prevention-of-bed-sores standpoint (pressure ulcers) and from an exercise standpoint, cotton is not a preferable fabric. I'm guessing you got a rash hence the cortisone cream - rashes are almost always pressure + moisture + rubbing (or just the first two). So I wonder what type of fabric you were using.

Here's some relevant info pulled off a first-click site:

Clothing - Select snug fitting (but not tight) clothing. Too tight or too loose will create friction and rubbing.

Choose breathable, wicking fabrics .... Coolmax, Supplex, Polypro, etc are good choices. No cotton!

Clothing should have few seams, flat seams, and small flat stitching.

Do not wear untested clothing on a long walk and never wear unwashed new clothing.

Stay Dry - Use talcum powder or cornstarch to stay dry.


----------



## tfdchief

Frostbit said:
			
		

> Hope  your appointment goes well, Chief.
> 
> You should be getting a small box from Alaska there in the next day or two..


Thanks Frostbit!,  I can't hardly wait.  Never got anything from Alaska before.   
Thanks Joe and BS.  The only thing I know is they specifically told me to wear cotton under the brace.


----------



## tfdchief

Update:  Dr appointment went well yesterday.  Long trip, 3 hrs. each way, (the accident did not happen at home) 
The Dr said I am healing very well and is very optimistic that I will make a full recovery, sometime about Thanksgiving.  For now, 6 more weeks in the brace with restrictions, no bending twisting, or lifting anything heavier than a glass of water.  He also wrote me a prescription for a new, less restrictive and hopefully more comfortable brace!   Then after the brace comes off, a gradual increase in what I get to do.  So September 12 will be a big date in my life.  It looks like I will get to burn some wood this winter.  Probably will have to take it easy at first with how much wood I carry and maybe won't get much cut and split, but at least I will get to enjoy my wood burners.    
The thoughts and prayers coming from this forum and family, and friends I didn't know I had, are getting me through this!  Thank you all.

God Bless All of you,
Steve


----------



## certified106

That's awesome to hear! You have been in my family's thoughts and prayers.


----------



## GAMMA RAY

Yee Haw Steve!....great news....was waiting for your "update" post.....


----------



## Jags

Oh yeah, baby.  Slow and steady wins the race.  When it comes time to move firewood to the stove, remember, it doesn't have to happen in one trip.  There is NO rule that says you can't grab a couple of splits at a time and shuffle them in.


----------



## Backwoods Savage

joefrompa said:
			
		

> BSavage - From a prevention-of-bed-sores standpoint (pressure ulcers) and from an exercise standpoint, cotton is not a preferable fabric. I'm guessing you got a rash hence the cortisone cream - rashes are almost always pressure + moisture + rubbing (or just the first two). So I wonder what type of fabric you were using.
> 
> Here's some relevant info pulled off a first-click site:
> 
> Clothing - Select snug fitting (but not tight) clothing. Too tight or too loose will create friction and rubbing.
> 
> Choose breathable, wicking fabrics .... Coolmax, Supplex, Polypro, etc are good choices. No cotton!
> 
> Clothing should have few seams, flat seams, and small flat stitching.
> 
> Do not wear untested clothing on a long walk and never wear unwashed new clothing.
> 
> Stay Dry - Use talcum powder or cornstarch to stay dry.



Thanks Joe.

It all comes back to me and indeed where they fitted me with the brace also gave me the same instructions. 

Polypro was the first one we tested and immediately I found that it did not work. I'm thinking thermax was the other but don't remember off the top of my head. Other fabrics were cotton or a cotton/poly amongst others.

Perhaps what made mine so bad was that the brace went from up at the shoulders to down on the hips. At first they just fitted the brace but with the problems we tried punching holes in the brace. It didn't help much. Then they lined the brace. Believe it or not that helped and was no hotter but that nagging problem continued. Every time I removed the brace my body was red wherever the brace covered. Gradually, after going with straight cotton, that stopped. Then gradually I kept going without the brace more and more. There are many times even now when I should wear it but don't just because one gets tired of the darned things. I also have a chairback brace that is leather lined and that one is not so bad but it is nowhere near what the other brace is. 

On the talc of cornstarch, methinks the cornstarch works best.


----------



## Backwoods Savage

Steve, it sounds good and Thanksgiving time would seem quite fast for what you have so you can once again count your blessings. Glad to hear things are getting done and you are getting better.


----------



## begreen

Excellent news Chief! That is wonderful. Just take it slow and easy. Did the doc prescribe some sleep meds too? That will help until the brace is off. 

 We use a garden cart for moving wood. It lets us move a lot of wood easily and without strain, and we're geezers.


----------



## tfdchief

BeGreen said:
			
		

> Excellent news Chief! That is wonderful. Just take it slow and easy. *Did the doc prescribe some sleep meds too?* That will help until the brace is off.
> 
> We use a garden cart for moving wood. It lets us move a lot of wood easily and without strain, and we're geezers.


Thanks, BG.  No, he didn't.  He said not sleeping was not acceptable but sleeping aids or narcotic pain relievers were not either, because he wants me to feel the pain if I move wrong in the night.  He said otherwise, I could hurt myself.  So, he proposed the new, hopefully more comfortable brace, and therefore maybe I can sleep.  The new brace is somewhat of a compromise because it will not restrict me as mush and not at all from bending laterally.  So he cautioned me that I have to be very careful.  If I push it to far "the bow breaks" But, he does want me to sleep so the new brace is the plan for now.


----------



## Flatbedford

Steve,
I'm sure the good news makes dealing with the pain and discomfort a little easier. At least you know the brace and the restrictions are helping you get better. Hang in there and let yourself heal.


----------



## joefrompa

There are non-pain-med related sleep meds. I wonder why he didn't move in those directions (can be addictive too, but at least will ensure you feel the pain).

If you are laid up or in the house all day, you will get enough sleep. Sleep disruption sucks, but as long as you allow yourself naps and such you're body will get by just fine.


----------



## Danno77

Well, at least you don't have to worry about those bizarre Ambien related sleepwalking/driving/etc side effects.


----------



## tfdchief

Flatbedford, yes it does.  It is very encouraging.

Joe, strangely, he said no to those as well

Danno, yep, I have heard of that.

I have an appointment to get the new brace this afternoon.  I will let you all know how it goes. 
Thanks,
Steve


----------



## snowleopard

That's encouraging news, Steve--good to see.  Sorry that he can't give you something to help you find your off-switch, but it sounds like the course of wisdom.

A bright spot in this, although it may not seem this way right now, is that you're dealing with this in the summer.  It sounds like you'll have a chance to heal before the season of slips and slides.  Sure footing underneath makes it a lot safer to get out for your walks.  So even though the heat makes it more uncomfortable with the skin, it's keeping away the ice and snow that could lead to a further injury.  

Best of luck with that new brace.


----------



## tfdchief

snowleopard said:
			
		

> That's encouraging news, Steve--good to see.  Sorry that he can't give you something to help you find your off-switch, but it sounds like the course of wisdom.
> 
> A bright spot in this, although it may not seem this way right now, is that you're dealing with this in the summer.  It sounds like you'll have a chance to heal before the season of slips and slides.  Sure footing underneath makes it a lot safer to get out for your walks.  So even though the heat makes it more uncomfortable with the skin, it's keeping away the ice and snow that could lead to a further injury.
> 
> Best of luck with that new brace.


You are right of course.  There could be a lot of things about this much worse.  I am thankful for that.  The new brace, I am hoping will be a big improvement.


----------



## joefrompa

Steve,

May I recommend looking at taking supplemental melatonin pills? Pop one or two around 8pm and at the same time, consume up to 10 dark cherries. 

The cherries have a compound that is a powerful analgesic, and are just good for you in general, and the melatonin should start kicking in about 2 hours later. Combined, they should help you get 4-6 hours of sleep at that time of day.


----------



## tfdchief

joefrompa said:
			
		

> Steve,
> 
> May I recommend looking at taking supplemental melatonin pills? Pop one or two around 8pm and at the same time, consume up to 10 dark cherries.
> 
> The cherries have a compound that is a powerful analgesic, and are just good for you in general, and the melatonin should start kicking in about 2 hours later. Combined, they should help you get 4-6 hours of sleep at that time of day.


Thanks, Joe, I will check it out.  Really hoping the new brace will be more comfortable and easier to sleep in.


----------



## raybonz

Wow Steve that's fantastic news! You will have plenty to be thankful for this year Plus now you can use your new stove    So glad to hear this news!

Ray


----------



## Backwoods Savage

joefrompa said:
			
		

> Steve,
> 
> May I recommend looking at taking supplemental melatonin pills? Pop one or two around 8pm and at the same time, consume up to 10 dark cherries.
> 
> The cherries have a compound that is a powerful analgesic, and are just good for you in general, and the melatonin should start kicking in about 2 hours later. Combined, they should help you get 4-6 hours of sleep at that time of day.



Joe, the dark sweet cherries are great and we sometimes buy the pure cherry juice concentrate and take it by the spoonful. It helps. However, on the melatonin one has to use some extreme caution. I can not take them as they make me too drowsy all the next day but I know of several others who had to quit taking them as they can cause nightmares. I have a close neighbor who has used the melatonin for a long time (just off an on though) and one day I mentioned the possibility of nightmares and both he and his wife perked right up. "So that is what is causing the nightmares!" He no longer takes them.

I do have Restoril on hand for those sleepless times but perhaps I use them differently than others. I rarely take them and only take them when I can't get to sleep. The prescription reads to take them nightly. I find that is not necessary.


----------



## begreen

Wow, with all the dark cherries I've been eating lately it's a wonder I'm still standing. Cherry season here and we have tons of them. 

A few other natural sleep aids besides melatonin are tryptophan, camomile tea and valerian. Also you could try generic diphenhydramine which is an over the counter anti-histamine and commonly used in sleepaids like Nytol.


----------



## tfdchief

Update:  I got the new brace today.  It is a Knight Taylor TLSO which some of you may be familiar with.  It is one that has been around a long time.  It is much more open and less restrictive.  It feels better than the old one.  I have only had it on for a few hours so the verdict is still out but I think it will be better than the old turtle shell I was in.  Thanks again for the thoughts and prayers.  Steve


----------



## Flatbedford

Good news! Enjoy the freedom of the new brace, but don't enjoy it too much! Be careful, be patient. Take care of yourself.


----------



## GAMMA RAY

I think things are going to be looking up Steve....I think that new brace is really going to work out much better for you....Next year this time you are going to look back and think..."Wow...I have come so far...remember last summer...?"
About the sleep supplements....I know you have to be careful about some herbal remedies mixing with prescription medications...

I get my hair colored a very light shade of blonde....well last spring after I got it colored, it started to break off and fall out at the crown of my head... >:-( It was a good thing my hair is short to begin with... The hairdresser could not figure it out..never happened before or again...Thank god...it wasn't purdy

Well I started taking Biotin (for skin hair and nails)....not only did my hair and nails grow like weeds...but I slept so so very well...I mean deep sleep in which I did not even get up once during the night..I googled it and many many people online commented that it helped them sleep too...just an observation I wanted to share...

Happy Healing and take care Steve!
 ;-)


----------



## raybonz

That's good news Steve! Before you know it you'll be in a suit of armor and find it comfy!  

Ray


----------



## snowleopard

Sir Steve?  

It's good to hear you're feeling optimistic.   Such a long haul, but each day that passes gets you closer to the brace-begone day.   As Gamma-grrl said, the time will come when you'll be looking back on this.   Sleep well tonight, and let us know how that goes for you.


----------



## wendell

So glad to hear of the progress you are making, Steve. I hope this new brace works fantastically well!


----------



## Backwoods Savage

Steve, I'm sure you will like this brace much better than the last one. Glad you got it. You'll also praise the day you can toss that one aside too! But never throw it out. You may be able to help someone else out someday by presenting them with a nice brace. Good that things are going your way.


I had to laugh the other day when I went to PT and one therapist thought I should consider buying a TENS unit. Shoot, I gave 2 of them to some needy folks in the past and I don't want another one. lol But then, I also don't want the PT but I'll go 2 more times.


----------



## tfdchief

Backwoods Savage said:
			
		

> Steve, I'm sure you will like this brace much better than the last one. Glad you got it. You'll also praise the day you can toss that one aside too! But never throw it out. You may be able to help someone else out someday by presenting them with a nice brace. Good that things are going your way.
> 
> 
> I had to laugh the other day when I went to PT and one therapist thought I should consider buying a TENS unit. Shoot, I gave 2 of them to some needy folks in the past and I don't want another one. lol But then, I also don't want the PT but I'll go 2 more times.


BS, You are a tough one!  I don't think I am as tough as you, but you are an inspiration.  The new brace is OK.  It is not as hot, and I can put it on and take it off myself.  It still hurts a lot, just in different places.  I am having a lot more back pain, muscle pain it seems, than with the old brace.  I think because this one is less supportive and is getting the muscles started working.  I am sleeping without it, which is an improvement.....up and down a lot, but sleeping.  And yes, I can't hardly wait until September 12, the day it is supposed to come off.  God Bless, Steve


----------



## Backwoods Savage

Steve, I'll bet you are counting the days! Good to hear you can sleep without it now and that has to be super sweet. Yes, you will find that your muscles lose about all their strength and will have to rebuild them. This is one of the biggest reasons for really being careful when you start going without the brace. But you can do it!


----------



## tfdchief

Dennis, How long did it take you to regain your strength?  If I get my brace off September 12, do you think I will be able to carry wood into the house in October?


----------



## BrowningBAR

tfdchief said:
			
		

> Dennis, How long did it take you to regain your strength?  If I get my brace off September 12, do you think I will be able to carry wood into the house in October?



Your doctor may want to have words with you over this post.


----------



## begreen

+1. And be specific. There's a big difference between 1 stick at a time and an arm or box load.

 Consider getting a cart to make this more practical for your wife to help or run the furnace for the fall and allow your back to heal. It will take awhile with therapy to rebuild those back muscles. They are critical toward keeping your spine in alignment. Don't jump the gun here, the consequences could be worse than your current condition.


----------



## tfdchief

You are all right, I know.  And I will do what the doctor tells me.  I am just a planner and need to have a plan. :smirk:


----------



## Backwoods Savage

tfdchief said:
			
		

> Dennis, How long did it take you to regain your strength?  If I get my brace off September 12, do you think I will be able to carry wood into the house in October?



Regain strength after what? Injury? Which one? Sickness? Which one? Sad to ask those questions isn't it?! My problems began in 1947 when I had polio and was cripple from the waist down. The top was hit but not as bad and thankfully I was never in an iron lung. I was always a skinny runt until about age 12 when I finally was able to do some good work and I even went to work for a neighbor. There were 3 of us boys at home so being the youngest you know what I got. So I worked for the neighbor and later ended up moving and living with them. They became like mother and father to me. Can you imagine this happening today? I went to work at age 12 and by age 13 I was doing all the milking while still going to school. That is one thing I definitely do not regret and have some fond memories.

Injury, the worst was with the back and that happened in 1984. I stopped at 3 surgeries and said if that can't fix me then I don't want any more. Yes, it still hounds me today.

As for regaining strength, it all depends....  Sometimes one can regain fairly fast but for sure you need to figure on a year to get back at least close to where you were. Yet, I've known some who did much better. Even with myself, I had hip replacement in early July of 2004. I was walking a mile a day within 6 weeks or less. In early September I was climbing trees and setting tree stands for hunting season. Then last winter I had the other side replaced and it is still a struggle. Some days I still can't even tie my shoes. I think they must have shortened my arms while I was in there. 

I don't feel very strong right now and to compound the situation, I hurt my back again last night just getting into the shower. It was not a good night. Fortunately I always have pain medicine handy.


Will you be able to carry wood by October. I say yes! However, you won't be carrying full armloads. I think you will be able to tend the stove okay this winter and your determination will get you to that point. You can do these things so long as you are careful. Yes, all the time, even today, people holler at me that I should not do this or should not do that. I say Bull! I'll do what I want to do. 

Sure, sometimes I pay a heavy price and sometimes I get away with a lot. Steve, I'll soon turn 69 and I'll be damned and won't slow down until my body forces me....and it has, but I'll still do what I can. Yesterday I visited with one of the best friends I've ever had. Sadly he is now starting a fight with cancer. But he and I were talking after he asked me how far I came to get to his place. Yes, I was on the bicycle. When I told him the route I took his eyes lite up and he smiled. Then we got to talking about other folks our age. Actually he is older than I at 73. Now get this. He still works in the woods and in the sawmill. We both agree that is it much better to stay as active as possible. 

You will be finding out as you go what I am talking about. You will get a little better and a little better. You'll start walking further daily and it will be a struggle. Then one day you'll go for a walk and suddenly you realize just how much better you are and how much better you feel. From that point on things will go fast. You will heal, but you'll also never forget that day on the atv, or should I say, when you flew off the atv and flew right into the hospital. Just look at it as one more trial you have to go through just like other trials you've gone through in life. 

You want to read because I've seen it in other posts. I have to tell that when I was so bad and could do hardly anything I finally made my mind up to read the Bible from cover to cover. I did it. Much did not make sense....until the third time through. Also, after I was able to drive, I took some college courses at the community college. It all helped a lot. I wish you the best of luck, my friend.


----------



## tfdchief

Backwoods Savage said:
			
		

> tfdchief said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dennis, How long did it take you to regain your strength?  If I get my brace off September 12, do you think I will be able to carry wood into the house in October?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Regain strength after what? Injury? Which one? Sickness? Which one? Sad to ask those questions isn't it?! My problems began in 1947 when I had polio and was cripple from the waist down.
Click to expand...

 Wow! Dennis, I keep forgetting you have been through so much.  Sorry for the dumb question, a little selfish I guess.  I fight feeling sorry for myself each day, but you and others keep reminding me how lucky I am.  For sure I will never forget the day it happened.  I have always been so careful, and was just to relaxed that day, because we weren't doing anything that required extra careful, I didn't think.....just let my guard down.  Well, another lessen learned....a tough one for sure.  Thanks again Dennis, for taking the time to think about me.  
God Bless,
Steve


----------



## begreen

Steve, for an inspiring book, you might want to read Helen Thayer's - Walking the Gobi. This is an incredible woman. Ever since childhood, she had always wanted to cross the Gobi Desert and not in a car, but on her own power. It took years of planning, but at age 63 she was ready. Then shortly before departing she was in a horrific car accident. The docs said she wouldn't walk again. But she did and went on this grueling 1600 mile journey that would be remarkable for a 25 year old to make. 

http://www.helenthayer.com/

PS: Her other treks are remarkable too, including walking to the North Pole. She is an inspiring person. 
PPS: He husband Bill was 74 on the Gobi walk and yes, he has been her companion on these treks.


----------



## Backwoods Savage

BeGreen seeing her age reminds me that already in the 2012 RAAM, there is a 4-man team already registered.....and they are called Team 70+, which means all their racers will be over age 70. I think it is the same team who raced 2 years ago and if memory is right, all but one racer was over 70. These guys are amazing. btw, the RAAM is a 3000+ mile bicycle Race Across AMerica.


----------



## begreen

There's hope for us geezers, as long as we don't spend all day in front of computers.  ;-)


----------



## Backwoods Savage

Ok, I think I'll get up and go eat some dinner.


----------



## tfdchief

BeGreen said:
			
		

> There's hope for us geezers, as long as we don't spend all day in front of computers.  ;-)


 Unless you can't do much else :smirk:


----------



## begreen

You get a free pass chief, it's therapy. Me, guilty as charged.  :red:


----------



## tfdchief

BeGreen said:
			
		

> You get a free pass chief, it's therapy. Me, guilty as charged.  :red:


Actually, I think this new brace is the start.  Dr told me it was the next step and would allow some movement and therefore work muscles.  I can definitely tell that because the later part of the day gets real tough due to back (muscle) pain.  That is something I didn't have as much in the first brace.  I guess that's progress.


----------



## Jags

tfdchief said:
			
		

> I guess that's progress.



Yes it is.  Keep in mind that sometimes its gonna hurt more, just to get better. ;-) .  By the sounds of your mobility (and tenacity), I think you are well on your way. 

Steve - keep positive, and keep on the move as much as your doc is will to let you.


----------



## firefighterjake

Haven't heard from you in a few days Steve . . . are things still going OK? Just checking in on you.


----------



## tfdchief

firefighterjake said:
			
		

> Haven't heard from you in a few days Steve . . . are things still going OK? Just checking in on you.


Jake, thanks for checking.  Yes, I get a little stronger each day.  I visited the fire house yesterday after a big down town fire in a neighboring community.....we responded mutual aid.  It was good to see the guys.  I miss them a lot, but they are getting the job done without me.  

The new brace is much better.  I can put it on and take it off by myself (can sleep without it).  It is not as restrictive and not as hot.  Four more weeks and the brace comes off.  Then rebuild the muscles, gain weight back and stamina.  Last Monday the doc said my x-rays looked really good.


----------



## Flatbedford

Good news!


----------



## raybonz

That's great Steve you're on the road to recovery! Hang in there!

Ray


----------



## Backwoods Savage

Wow Steve. That is great that you got to go to the firehouse. I'll bet you got a great greeting too.


----------



## tfdchief

Backwoods Savage said:
			
		

> Wow Steve. That is great that you got to go to the firehouse. I'll bet you got a great greeting too.


Yes, it really felt good.  I think they really do miss me!


----------



## firefighterjake

HehHeh . . . so when you visited the fire house did they give you one of those plastic firefighter helmets with the elastic string?  

Keep getting better Steve . . . sounds like you're already well on the road to recovery.


----------



## tfdchief

firefighterjake said:
			
		

> HehHeh . . . so when you visited the fire house did they give you one of those plastic firefighter helmets with the elastic string?
> 
> Keep getting better Steve . . . sounds like you're already well on the road to recovery.


Thanks Jake,  I think I am.  A ways to go for sure, but a little better each day.


----------



## tfdchief

During my recovery, I have received several care packages from forum members.  They were sent to cheer me up and they did!  What an incredibly thoughtful bunch this forum is. Thanks!  This place has given me somewhere to go on all the lonely, boring days of recovery.  4 more weeks in the brace!  Not sure what it will be like without it.  I am sure I will have additional recovery and rehab but I am still looking forward to getting rid of it.  Oh, I am driving a little...around town.  It is really nice to get out of this house!
Hanging in there,
Steve


----------



## firefighterjake

As I am sure you have discovered by now Steve this forum is truly a unique place unlike any other forum that I am on . . . folks here truly are a melting pot of America and are brought together by the simplest of facts -- we want to stay warm in the winter . . . and do so safely and efficiently as possible . . . and yet for some reason in this huge diversity many friendships are made, even though some of us will never see each other in person . . . it really is a special place on the web as folks here care about each other -- we celebrate the good times and successes (children and grandchildren born, wood scores and new jobs and new vehicles) and together support each other in the bad times (injuries, death, job loss, etc.) 

I don't know how it happened . . . but many folks who come to Hearth.com came here to learn more about how to burn wood to keep warm . . . and somehow in the process have become part of a much wider community.


----------



## tfdchief

firefighterjake said:
			
		

> *As I am sure you have discovered by now Steve this forum is truly a unique place* unlike any other forum that I am on . . . folks here truly are a melting pot of America and are brought together by the simplest of facts -- we want to stay warm in the winter . . . and do so safely and efficiently as possible . . . and yet for some reason in this huge diversity many friendships are made, even though some of us will never see each other in person . . . it really is a special place on the web as folks here care about each other -- we celebrate the good times and successes (children and grandchildren born, wood scores and new jobs and new vehicles) and together support each other in the bad times (injuries, death, job loss, etc.)
> 
> I don't know how it happened . . . but many folks who come to Hearth.com came here to learn more about how to burn wood to keep warm . . . and somehow in the process have become part of a much wider community.


Jake, I certainly have!  You have said it very well and I agree.  This forum is truly a very unique bunch.  Thanks to all who make it that way, Steve


----------



## Backwoods Savage

Very well said Jake. Now if you could just learn the correct way to split wood you would truly be a professional.


----------



## begreen

What warms the hearth, warms the heart.


----------



## tfdchief

BeGreen said:
			
		

> What warms the hearth, warms the heart.


Well said BG.  I couldn't agree more!


----------



## begreen

Be well td, and be patient. You are one of the lucky ones.


----------



## gibson

Chief!

Hadn't checked in on the hearth room for a while, so I read your thread, beginning to end.  Wow!  Glad to hear you are well on the road to recovery.  What happened to you was an accident, pure and simple, could happen to any of us out here.  We all (especially on this site) partake in activities that could get us seriously hurt.  Cutting wood, operating chain saws, splitters, hunting, skiing, motorcycles,boats, etc.  If we thought about the one in a million chance, we'd never do anything.

Keep getting better, heal up as best as you can, then go about doing whatever you want to do.  So very glad that everything is on the upswing for you.  Hope you are giving that grandson lots of hugs.  My son is about the same age.  He must have been pretty freaked out, but he will be fine.  Kids are amazing that way.

Hope your fantastic progress continues.
Cheers.


----------



## firefighterjake

Backwoods Savage said:
			
		

> Very well said Jake. Now if you could just learn the correct way to split wood you would truly be a professional.



The way God intended . . . horizontal?


----------



## tfdchief

Sen JB, Wow you read the whole thread,  sorry it is so long.....just a lot of really thoughtful caring people like you on here.  Thanks for the encouragement. 
And yes BG, I am lucky. It took me a while to realize that, because I didn't feel real lucky all laid up and hurting.  But I could be dead, and I am not!  I going to go at it again some day like it never happened I hope and pray.  
I am getting stronger every day.  3 weeks, 4 days 'til the brace comes off


----------



## Backwoods Savage

tfdchief said:
			
		

> Sen JB, Wow you read the whole thread,  sorry it is so long.....just a lot of really thoughtful caring people like you on here.  Thanks for the encouragement.
> And yes BG, I am lucky. It took me a while to realize that, because I didn't feel real lucky all laid up and hurting.  But I could be dead, and I am not!  I going to go at it again some day like it never happened I hope and pray.
> I am getting stronger every day.  3 weeks, 4 days 'til the brace comes off



When you start counting the hours and minutes, we'll know you are healed.


----------



## tfdchief

Backwoods Savage said:
			
		

> tfdchief said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sen JB, Wow you read the whole thread,  sorry it is so long.....just a lot of really thoughtful caring people like you on here.  Thanks for the encouragement.
> And yes BG, I am lucky. It took me a while to realize that, because I didn't feel real lucky all laid up and hurting.  But I could be dead, and I am not!  I going to go at it again some day like it never happened I hope and pray.
> I am getting stronger every day.  3 weeks, 4 days 'til the brace comes off
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *When you start counting the hours and minutes, we'll know you are healed*.
Click to expand...

 I can hardly wait!


----------



## tfdchief

Update:

Well, at the coaxing of some of the members who have PMed me, I am back on this thread with an update.  I last reported that I was to get my brace off on Monday Sept. 12th.  I thought that would be the day I got to start slowly getting back to normal, and maybe go back to work.

I guess the reason I havenâ€™t posted is because I was a little disappointed.  Not a good excuse though for all those kind and caring people on this forum who want and deserve to get an update. 

The appointment was on Monday and the Dr. did take the brace off, which is what I had expected. It was a long day. with the Dr. 3 hours away from home.  I was really glad to get the brace off.  The rest of it didnâ€™t go quite like I thought it would though.  I thought at this point I would get to start rehabbing the back, bend and lift a little.  Not so, he said still no bending, twisting, or lifting, and I canâ€™t go back to work yet either.    He wants an X-ray 10 days after the brace came off to make sure everything is OK with it off.    Then he wants to see me in 6 more weeks, Oct 24.    So, I am still stuck at home with not much to do. Kind of let down.

He was a little more frank with me this time.  He said I had extremely serious injuries and am very, very, lucky to be where I am today.  He still hasnâ€™t ruled out surgery, but said if I follow the rules and donâ€™t screw up anything, that the need for surgery was pretty remote.

So, I am just trying to be thankful for what I have at this point.  Hard though when you have waited 12 weeks for what you thought would be much more.

Thanks to all of you for thinking about me,

Steve


----------



## woodchip

You have had a really serious back injury, and the fact the brace is off is good news in itself. 
The fact that you need to take it real easy for a few weeks is a disappointment, but you are moving forward a step at a time, too slowly for you, but it's still progress forwards. 
Just be really careful, try to organise your home so there is nothing to trip you up or cause anything that can damage your back, last thing you want now is a step backwards after the progress you have made. 

Take care, last thing you want now is to be back in that brace..........


----------



## BrowningBAR

tfdchief said:
			
		

> Update:
> 
> Well, at the coaxing of some of the members who have PMed me, I am back on this thread with an update.  I last reported that I was to get my brace off on Monday Sept. 12th.  I thought that would be the day I got to start slowly getting back to normal, and maybe go back to work.
> 
> I guess the reason I havenâ€™t posted is because I was a little disappointed.  Not a good excuse though for all those kind and caring people on this forum who want and deserve to get an update.
> 
> The appointment was on Monday and the Dr. did take the brace off, which is what I had expected. It was a long day. with the Dr. 3 hours away from home.  I was really glad to get the brace off.  The rest of it didnâ€™t go quite like I thought it would though.  I thought at this point I would get to start rehabbing the back, bend and lift a little.  Not so, he said still no bending, twisting, or lifting, and I canâ€™t go back to work yet either.    He wants an X-ray 10 days after the brace came off to make sure everything is OK with it off.    Then he wants to see me in 6 more weeks, Oct 24.    So, I am still stuck at home with not much to do. Kind of let down.
> 
> He was a little more frank with me this time.  He said I had extremely serious injuries and am very, very, lucky to be where I am today.  He still hasnâ€™t ruled out surgery, but said if I follow the rules and donâ€™t screw up anything, that the need for surgery was pretty remote.
> 
> So, I am just trying to be thankful for what I have at this point.  Hard though when you have waited 12 weeks for what you thought would be much more.
> 
> Thanks to all of you for thinking about me,
> 
> Steve




You have the brace off and surgery looks to be avoided.

Rest and enjoy a brace-free night's sleep.


----------



## jimbom

A seamstress/tailor measure tape has centimeters on one side.  Typically, about 100 centimeters.  It might be a representation of 100 years in a life.  Put a pin in the tape at the age you were injured.  Next, put a pin in the tape six months(0.5 cm) further along.  Stand back four feet and look at the tape.  You had a wonderful and successful life up to the first pin.  You will continue that life after the second pin for a long time. Best wishes for relief from the pain and a quick recovery.  Some day, you might have to buy a second tape.  

Our tape has paper clips for each member of the immediate family.  It lets our boys know where their grandparents and parents are in the march through life and helps them weather the day to day wins/losses in their lives.


----------



## Bub381

You're tough i'll give ya that.If you have doubts of your limits don't do it.Don't wanna go back to day 1.I wish you the best.I kept hoping for the best as i read these replies.Good for you.


----------



## Later

You have my prayers.


----------



## Backwoods Savage

Steve is indeed a tough one. However, he still can use some encouragement for us folks here on hearth.com. Some of us can too easily relate to what he is going through and I'm one that can say it is indeed a rough row to hoe and one that is tougher if you go alone. Methinks Steve has some good friends here on hearth.com and we need to make him aware of that. 

Keep on healing Steve.


----------



## raybonz

Hang in there Steve you've made huge progress looking back at the beginning.. It's hard when you're in that situation but we see leaps and bounds from the outside.. Before you know it you'll be back to loading that stove just give it time..

Ray


----------



## stoveguy2esw

JimboM said:
			
		

> A seamstress/tailor measure tape has centimeters on one side.  Typically, about 100 centimeters.  It might be a representation of 100 years in a life.  Put a pin in the tape at the age you were injured.  Next, put a pin in the tape six months(0.5 cm) further along.  Stand back four feet and look at the tape.  You had a wonderful and successful life up to the first pin.  You will continue that life after the second pin for a long time. Best wishes for relief from the pain and a quick recovery.  Some day, you might have to buy a second tape.
> 
> Our tape has paper clips for each member of the immediate family.  It lets our boys know where their grandparents and parents are in the march through life and helps them weather the day to day wins/losses in their lives.



jimbo, that was one of the most fantastic analogies ive ever heard , what a wonderful gift to give! 

steve, been following your progress, glad to see its moving along, remember small steps still get you somewhere. just be careful to avoid steps back , you never wanna fight for the same ground twice as patton said. i know your home community as well as our hearth community all want to see you up and back on the job. as for the support from both , working in your chosen profession earns the respect of us all, as i posted way back , my grandfather was a firefighter *so i have a soft spot for the guys who run to the flames*. my hope is that you are able to fill that role again soon, but remember to get there you have to ensure your body is as ready as your spirit. until then , sit back heal up and accept our heartfelt thoughts to help you on that path. best wishes on your continued recovery my friend!


----------



## rdust

Hang in there Steve!  I'm about 7 weeks out from have a microdiscectomy performed to fix a herniated disk on my S1-L5 disk.  I'm just starting to feel like I can do some things other than walking!  According to the doctors this was a simple procedure so I can only imagine what your recovery is like.  I picked up my son today(2 years old) for the first time since the surgery, I didn't have any issues but I can tell you it had me worried.  :lol: 

You had a serious injury(as you know) so give your body the time it needs to mend up properly.  You don't want to do something to cause the healing process to start over again.


----------



## sappy

Hang in there Steve. I can relate in a small way. 17 yrs ago weeks before my Son was born I fell 22 feet head first off an extention ladder which was on a set of staging. I was helping my Dad paint his gambrel garage. They told me I was lucky to be alive. I was admitted as a trauma patient and had over 6 hrs surgery on both arms with 42 pieces of bone taken out and pins and external fixators put in for 12 and a half weeks.like you I was pretty accustomed to doing for myself and had to have some humility when folks asked to help.I have some limited probs now, but like your charater I don't let much slow me down. Io in no way am comparing my flight to yours, but I am very epmpathetic to your journey. God loves you and yours and my family will keep you close by in our prayers. Take care.


----------



## GAMMA RAY

I am glad you decided to post the update Steve. I knew these fine folks here would be happy to hear as well as offer some great words of encouragement.


----------



## tfdchief

Where should I start?  I would like to answer everyone of you, but there are so many it would make this thread a blog.  I don't want to do that since the Moderators have been kind enough to leave it where it probably doesn't really belong.  So, THANK YOU, each and everyone of you, for your support, your encouragement, advise, well wishes, concerns, prayers, care packages, and just being there for me.  I WILL get through this, but without all of you, it will have been a lot harder.   And to all of you who are also recovering from injury, surgery or illness,  I offer my prayers for your speedy recovery.  As BG said, _"What warms the hearth, warms the heart" _ You all have warmed my heart!

I will let you all know how next Thursday goes.

Thanks, and looking forward to burning wood!  

Steve


----------



## firefighterjake

Keep the faith . . . and remember that our bodies heal slowly . . . but better to heal slowly than the alternative.


----------



## brianbeech

tfdchief...

Don't know how I missed this!  So sorry you had this accident, but let me offer you some encouragement.

I had an accident in October of last year.  Broke 2 vertebrae on both sides - making for an unstable spinal fracture - and 7 broken ribs.  Had emergency surgery and 2 rods and 12 screws, plus they fused 7 vertebrae.  It was a very serious injury and the chance of paralysis was extremely high - but for the grace of God.

I am currently doing activities like: splitting wood manually, running, biking, bending, moving, shaking, and playing with my 2.5  year old daughter like I never thought would be possible.  It is a long long road, but it is one that will most likely get you back to normal.  Be encouraged!  This too shall pass.  I still feel my back muscles every single second of the day, but that too will dissipate one day.  You and I have seen grace extending in that we are both still able to walk, talk and move - we could have easily been dead.

Stay strong and know that it gets better - soon you will be far away from this and look back in awe.


----------



## tbuff

Stay strong and get well.


----------



## Flatbedford

I know you are disappointed, but you are still on your feet and on your way to recovery. You've been around long enough to know that patience almost always pays off. Keep us posted.


----------



## Bub381

Nice piece Brian


----------



## tfdchief

brianbeech said:
			
		

> tfdchief...
> 
> Don't know how I missed this!  So sorry you had this accident, but let me offer you some encouragement.
> 
> I had an accident in October of last year.  Broke 2 vertebrae on both sides - making for an unstable spinal fracture - and 7 broken ribs.  Had emergency surgery and 2 rods and 12 screws, plus they fused 7 vertebrae.  It was a very serious injury and the chance of paralysis was extremely high - but for the grace of God.
> 
> I am currently doing activities like: splitting wood manually, running, biking, bending, moving, shaking, and playing with my 2.5  year old daughter like I never thought would be possible.  It is a long long road, but it is one that will most likely get you back to normal.  Be encouraged!  This too shall pass.  I still feel my back muscles every single second of the day, but that too will dissipate one day.  You and I have seen grace extending in that we are both still able to walk, talk and move - we could have easily been dead.
> 
> Stay strong and know that it gets better - soon you will be far away from this and look back in awe.


Wow, sounds a lot like my situation.  I had 2 broken in half and one in pieces.  Most if not all of my ribs were broken.  _"very serious injury and the chance of paralysis was extremely high"_  My doctor said the same thing but didn't want to do surgery because he was going to have to fuse 7 vertebrae and said i would have very little mobility.  He wanted to try a brace first and see if I would heal.  Well, week 14 and I am healing.  Sounds like you came out pretty good, thank God.  _"You and I have seen grace extending in that we are both still able to walk, talk and move - we could have easily been dead"_  YES, and I am very thankful.   
Glad you came out well,
Thanks,
Steve


----------



## tfdchief

Flatbedford said:
			
		

> I know you are disappointed, but you are still on your feet and on your way to recovery. *You've been around long enough to know that patience almost always pays off*. Keep us posted.


Steve, You are so right.  A wise person I know once said "good things come to those who wait"  I have used it for advise to others many times.  Now I guess I have to live what I preach.


----------



## Green Energy

Steve, 

Just came back started tuning in for the season and saw your post.  Glad to hear you are on the road to recovery and see the outpouring of encouragement from the forum.  Just wonderful!  God's grace is sufficient to those who ask.  Hope the recovery continues to be rapid.

Sean


----------



## snowleopard

Steve, for what it's worth--and it might not be much right now--I have a strong hunch that there are folks down the road who are going to need encouragement, the kind, you will be able to give them because you can take their hand, look them in the eye, and say, "I've been where you are now . . . " 

While this was not what you wanted to hear, from where I sit it looks like good news. (I know, easy for me to say, right?) 

You're doing great, you just want to stay that way.  Fortunately, the next few months where you live should be ice-free, so you'll be able to get out and about without additional risk of a slip.  

Sometime you might want to go back here and read your earlier posts in this thread--it may help you see that you really are making phenomenal progress.  

Best wishes for a continued uneventful and positive recovery.


----------



## tfdchief

snowleopard said:
			
		

> Steve, for what it's worth--and it might not be much right now--I have a strong hunch that there are folks down the road who are going to need encouragement, the kind, you will be able to give them because you can take their hand, look them in the eye, and say, "I've been where you are now . . . "
> 
> While this was not what you wanted to hear, from where I sit it looks like good news. (I know, easy for me to say, right?)
> 
> You're doing great, you just want to stay that way.  Fortunately, the next few months where you live should be ice-free, so you'll be able to get out and about without additional risk of a slip.
> 
> Sometime you might want to go back here and read your earlier posts in this thread--it may help you see that you really are making phenomenal progress.
> 
> Best wishes for a continued uneventful and positive recovery.


snowleopard,  You are right on all counts.  I know that.  Just hard.  But thanks!  I have spent over half of my life helping people in trouble.  I love helping people.  Now, during this ordeal, I have been the recipient of some of that help.  Thanks to all of you.


----------



## tfdchief

OK, here is the latest update for those of you who have asked.  

The doctor finally got back to me with the results of the last X-Ray.  Actually, his nurse called.  She said that everything looked stable, which was good news, and that they will see me at my next appointment on the 24th of Oct...........Huh, is that it?  I was counting on....._"OK you can start bending a little, and lifting a little, and you can go back to work." _  Nope, not to be....I feel like I am stuck.  But I guess some good news is better than none, or worse yet, bad news.

Edit: Oh, by the way, Oct. 24th is my birthday, so it better be good  :coolgrin:


----------



## certified106

I know it has to be frustrating but thank goodness it's not worse! It will get better just don't push it, I have had a few back injuries which are minor compared to yours but what I learned was backs take a long time to heal compared to other parts of the body. I wish I had something more encouraging to say other than I'm pulling for you it will get better. 
At least the forum is picking up and you can help people by giving them good advice so that might help pass some time.


----------



## Wood Duck

Wow, I am just reading this thread for the first time. Glad to hear things seem to be going well. Hang in there Chief!


----------



## tfdchief

Thanks to all of you, again, for your thoughts and prayers and support, and to the Moderators and Craig for leaving this long-winded story where it is, even though it not so hearth related.  

I have had incredible support here in my hometown.  My family first......and then the town.....I think I have heard from every person in Tuscola IL.  However, this family of hearth.com, that I did not really know I had until my accident, has been so equally important during my recovery.  In the beginning, the pain and depression was almost overwhelming.  I could do almost nothing except hide in my dark bedroom and take drugs.  Then one day I came out, and one of the very first things I did was get on here and post the start of this thread.  I desperately needed something to do and the support I immediately received.  Most people who know me think I am a "tough guy".  They are wrong.  It is a front I have always put up for the sake of those I try to help everyday.  Now I am being re-paid many times over with the help and support of others.

OK, enough.  Someday this will all be behind me, but I just have to know that I thanked everyone who helped me get there!

Thanks again hearth.com,
Steve


----------



## tickbitty

Hi Chief, I too am just seeing this thread for the first time.  You are an incredible guy with all the courteous replies to everyone!
I have appreciated your posts as long as I have been a member here.  I'll say prayers for your continued healing.  You really are quite a tough guy, no matter what you say!


----------



## firefighterjake

tfdchief said:
			
		

> Thanks to all of you, again, for your thoughts and prayers and support, and to the Moderators and Craig for leaving this long-winded story where it is, even though it not so hearth related.
> 
> I have had incredible support here in my hometown.  My family first......and then the town.....I think I have heard from every person in Tuscola IL.  However, this family of hearth.com, that I did not really know I had until my accident, has been so equally important during my recovery.  In the beginning, the pain and depression was almost overwhelming.  I could do almost nothing except hide in my dark bedroom and take drugs.  Then one day I came out, and one of the very first things I did was get on here and post the start of this thread.  I desperately needed something to do and the support I immediately received.  *Most people who know me think I am a "tough guy".  They are wrong.  It is a front I have always put up for the sake of those I try to help everyday*.  Now I am being re-paid many times over with the help and support of others.
> 
> OK, enough.  Someday this will all be behind me, but I just have to know that I thanked everyone who helped me get there!
> 
> Thanks again hearth.com,
> Steve



Sometimes the toughest people are the softest folks on the inside . . . trust me . . . I know . . . my wife is like you . . . folks who do not know her think of her as pretty tough (and she can be), but she also has a very soft, emotional side that she tries not to show to anyone since to her that would be showing a vulnerable side. 

I like people like you and my wife . . . a lot of people never seen beyond the facade that you project to protect yourselves . . . I can never help myself . . . I always like taking a peek behind the front to see what the real person is like . . . it's in my nature.

Continue to get well Brother . . . and know that we have your back . . . well kind of . . . you know what I mean.


----------



## gpcollen1

tfdchief said:
			
		

> OK, here is the latest update for those of you who have asked.
> 
> The doctor finally got back to me with the results of the last X-Ray.  Actually, his nurse called.  She said that everything looked stable, which was good news, and that they will see me at my next appointment on the 24th of Oct...........Huh, is that it?  I was counting on....._"OK you can start bending a little, and lifting a little, and you can go back to work." _  Nope, not to be....I feel like I am stuck.  But I guess some good news is better than none, or worse yet, bad news.
> 
> Edit: Oh, by the way, Oct. 24th is my birthday, so it better be good  :coolgrin:



My birthday too Steve!  I'll forget to wish you a happy one then so have a Happy one when the time comes!  Glad to see you moving along for sure.


----------



## tfdchief

firefighterjake said:
			
		

> Continue to get well Brother . . . and know that we have your back . . . well kind of . . . you know what I mean.


 Yes I do Jake!  And I think you know what that means to me as well.  By the way, I have on the coolest damn T-shirt this morning.......Bangor Maine Fire Dept.   :coolsmile:

And thanks CT, and you have a happy birthday too!


----------



## tfdchief

tickbitty said:
			
		

> Hi Chief, I too am just seeing this thread for the first time.  You are an incredible guy with all the courteous replies to everyone!
> I have appreciated your posts as long as I have been a member here.  I'll say prayers for your continued healing.  You really are quite a tough guy, no matter what you say!


Thanks tickbitty,  You are too nice.  I am humbled every day by  the responses from all of you.  Thanks! Steve


----------



## raybonz

tfdchief said:
			
		

> firefighterjake said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Continue to get well Brother . . . and know that we have your back . . . well kind of . . . you know what I mean.
> 
> 
> 
> Yes I do Jake!  And I think you know what that means to me as well.  By the way, I have on the coolest damn T-shirt this morning.......Bangor Maine Fire Dept.   :coolsmile:
> 
> And thanks CT, and you have a happy birthday too!
Click to expand...


Some people will do anything for a free t-shirt!! Stay loose Steve!

 :lol: 

Ray


----------



## Wood Duck

To keep this Hearth related, is there going to be wood burning in your house this winter? Does your wife enjoy burning, or is that your domain?


----------



## tfdchief

Wood Duck said:
			
		

> To keep this Hearth related, is there going to be wood burning in your house this winter? Does your wife enjoy burning, or is that your domain?


First, she does really enjoy the heat.  She will tend the stove, but she prefers that I do it.  At the last appointment, Sept. 12th,  the doctor did up my lifting weight limit to a jug of milk.  I really expect him to increase that a little at the Oct. 24th appointment.  I guess it all depends on what he has to say.  I think I will be able to.  It will not be efficient because I probably won't be able to carry in much wood at a time and Becky will have to help me with them into the stove so I don't have to bend.  I just really don't know Wood Duck.......I sure hope so.  I will surely keep you all posted. I really think I will be able to but I will follow the doctors orders.


----------



## Shadow&Flame

tfdchief- Sorry I have not expressed my sympathies or my support while you are 
recovering.There are many excuses I could give, but none are worthy.  I was in 
your situation when I was only 20...very hard to look back at those times.  I wish 
you a very speedy and complete recovery.  Take care and dont try to do too much.  
I know that is easy to say coming from other people, but take it from someone who 
has been there.  You came thru quite well and it wont be long before you are doing 
all the things you took for granted...appreciate every day.


----------



## tfdchief

Shadow&Flame;, Thank you. The support here has been incredible.  Sorry to hear you had to go through this.  I will say it has not been fun.


----------



## Shadow&Flame

Great bunch of people here...that is what makes this site something special.
Not fun is an understatement, but it sure makes you take stock 
doesnt it?  Take care...


----------



## artmos

steve- i'm brand new on this site and was just browsing and came across your first post about your accident. i have to tell you my friend that i am ABSOLUTELY stunned by the incredible outpouring of sympathy and support -which i now add in spades!-from the great people on this site! having a wide range of interests( 277 favorite places saved on the net) i have never come across a finer forum than hearth.com.
 not only is it incredibly informative,but the readiness to help anyone on here defies description.i plan to be an active participant on this site until my days before the fire are up.
  again, my very best wishes for a full recovery and warm regards to your wonderful family as well as all of the great folks on hearth.com.  art hoff


----------



## tfdchief

artmos said:
			
		

> steve- i'm brand new on this site and was just browsing and came across your first post about your accident. i have to tell you my friend that i am *ABSOLUTELY stunned by the incredible outpouring of sympathy and support *-which i now add in spades!-from the great people on this site! having a wide range of interests( 277 favorite places saved on the net) *i have never come across a finer forum than hearth.com.*
> not only is it incredibly informative,but *the readiness to help anyone on here defies description*.i plan to be an active participant on this site until my days before the fire are up.
> again, my very best wishes for a full recovery and warm regards to your wonderful family as well as all of the great folks on hearth.com.  art hoff


artmos, Welcome to the forum. You have this place figured out.  It is like that no matter what you need.  Look forward to hearing from you.  Are you burning now?  Put some stuff in your signature so we know what you are using.  Oh, this place love pictures!  Again welcome, and come back soon.


----------



## midwestcoast

I've missed this whole thread till now, so let me add my sympathy, prayers & sincere wishes for your recovery.   I hope you & your wife are able to enjoy some nice fires this season, and I hope you just crank up that thermostat the rest of the time & relax knowing you'll be back next year with wood that much drier!
With this nice weather we haven't been burning at all around here yet and that's just fine with me.  Take care Steve.

Scott


----------



## tfdchief

midwestcoast said:
			
		

> I've missed this whole thread till now, so let me add my sympathy, prayers & sincere wishes for your recovery.   I hope you & your wife are able to enjoy some nice fires this season, and I hope you just crank up that thermostat the rest of the time & relax knowing you'll be back next year with wood that much drier!
> With this nice weather we haven't been burning at all around here yet and that's just fine with me.  Take care Steve.
> 
> Scott


Thanks Scott,  So far I am recovering remarkably according to the Dr.  I see him again Oct. 24th and am really hoping he turns me loose to start doing a little more.......like carrying splits and bending over in front of the stove :cheese:


----------



## Backwoods Savage

artmos said:
			
		

> steve- i'm brand new on this site and was just browsing and came across your first post about your accident. i have to tell you my friend that i am ABSOLUTELY stunned by the incredible outpouring of sympathy and support -which i now add in spades!-from the great people on this site! having a wide range of interests( 277 favorite places saved on the net) i have never come across a finer forum than hearth.com.
> not only is it incredibly informative,but the readiness to help anyone on here defies description.i plan to be an active participant on this site until my days before the fire are up.
> again, my very best wishes for a full recovery and warm regards to your wonderful family as well as all of the great folks on hearth.com.  art hoff



Welcome to the forum Art.

It would be good to know your general area and what stove you are burning. If you have saws and splitters we like to see that too. Don't forget to look at the other forums here besides the Hearth Room. The Wood Shed is a great one to start with.


----------



## akennyd

tdfchief, So sorry to read about your accident. :^(  I've been away from the forum because of warm weather and some family things so I have just read about it.  Great to see the wonderful response from the great people on this forum, just AWESOME

Your recovery seems to be going well in light of how bad your injuries were and I hope and pray it continues!

Take care and prayers for even better days to come!!


----------



## wendell

Happy Birthday!!


----------



## jtakeman

wendell said:
			
		

> Happy Birthday!!



X2.

I just saw and read this thread. Sorry I'm late in wishing you well. Looking forward to hearing about your full recovery. Hope you have a great birthday too!


----------



## tfdchief

DR. APPOINTMENT UPDATE

Thank you to all of you who just read the thread (I know it is long) and thanks for all the thoughts and prayers......it has surely helped me everyday.
And thanks for the Birthday wishes.

I got pretty good news from the doctor today.  He still wants me to take it very easy, little or no bending, squatting, or kneeling, and no lifting over 10 pounds.  But he is going to let me go back to work with those restrictions.  Next appointment December 12th.  I am so happy to be able to go back to work and do something meaningful after 4 long months of staring at 4 walls.  Thanks to all of you who helped me get through those 4 months.  I could not have done it without this forum and all of you.  
Gratefully,
Steve


----------



## Flatbedford

Steve,
That is great! Nice birthday gift. You must be bored, you're excited about going back to work!   Keep up the good work and take care of yourself.


----------



## begreen

Great news Steve. Now mind the doctor's orders and take baby steps here.


----------



## pen

10 lbs!  I think most the wood for the stove is less than that!  You are back in business buddy!

You've come a long way and that is great to hear.  You know it's bad when someone is ready to get back to work!  

Hope to keep hearing good news as things progress.  (Your accident strikes home here as I helped carry my cousin to his burial site who did the same thing on an ATV 11 weeks ago w/out the back injuries; you are one fortunate man.  He was 68, raced top fuel funny cars literally as they were invented, been driving fast stuff his whole life, amazing how even the experienced like you and him can get caught up in an accident.  At the time, he was on his work hauler machine just climbing a hill to check out the gas well on his neighbors property, a stump he didn't see did him in.  Life is fragile, we all could have it happen tomorrow)

pen


----------



## Shadow&Flame

Good news and a Happy Birthday...
Keep moving forward and take it slow, its easy to over do it...


----------



## firefighterjake

Excellent news . . . and happy bindry.


----------



## tfdchief

Flatbedford,  BG, Shadow&Flame;, Jake,

Thanks, It is good news.  I feel like am ready for more, but I will take it.  I am trying very hard to do as the doctor says, just difficult as you start feeling better. 

Pen,
Yes, splits are a lot less than that and I have had some fires already.  And I canâ€™t tell you how happy it made me.  I wish the stoves were higher.  That is the biggest problem.  And yes, pretty bad when you want to go back to work, but I am hoping it will be a lot better than sitting around here with very little to do.  We will see.....I go back tomorrow.

The story you tell of your cousin sounds way to familiar.  It sent chills up and down my spine (broken back)!  I am so sorry to hear this!  Life is indeed fragile, and can change in an instant, and when you least expect it.  Your cousin knew how to handle that situation without incident, but was probably just to relaxed, not paying attention in a situation that didnâ€™t seem to warrant it.  How terribly unfortunate.  I feel more fortunate every day.


Take care, and thank you all.  
Steve


----------



## raybonz

Steve,
Congrats and Happy Birthday!

Ray


----------



## thewoodlands

tfdchief said:
			
		

> DR. APPOINTMENT UPDATE
> 
> Thank you to all of you who just read the thread (I know it is long) and thanks for all the thoughts and prayers......it has surely helped me everyday.
> And thanks for the Birthday wishes.
> 
> I got pretty good news from the doctor today.  He still wants me to take it very easy, little or no bending, squatting, or kneeling, and no lifting over 10 pounds.  But he is going to let me go back to work with those restrictions.  Next appointment December 12th.  I am so happy to be able to go back to work and do something meaningful after 4 long months of staring at 4 walls.  Thanks to all of you who helped me get through those 4 months.  I could not have done it without this forum and all of you.
> Gratefully,
> Steve



tfdchief; congrats on the good news, keep following the Doc's directions and you'll be at our place cutting in know time.  :zip: 

zap


----------



## tfdchief

Thanks Ray



> fdchief; congrats on the good news, keep following the Docâ€™s directions and youâ€™ll be at our place cutting in know time.  zipper
> 
> zap


    I hope so Zap, that would be fun it that beautiful country.


----------



## rottiman

Really good birthday present Chief, take er slow and easy.  You've come a long way back and progress will continue.  Enjoy your first day back @ work


----------



## wendell

Steve,

Congratulations on the good news and as many have said, don't overdo it now. The healing process is still ongoing and you don't want any backsliding.


----------



## rdust

Great news!  I know it's hard to keep following all the rules but the doctor hasn't lead you wrong yet.  Keep following the rules and you'll be 100% or close in no time in the scheme of things.

I had my 12 week follow up for my microdiscectomy today and doc said I'm doing good.  He said "I like you, you wanted to get better and followed my rules".  Even for something small in comparison to your injury I'm still taking it easy.  I don't plan on cutting any wood for some time.  I'm back to my day to day stuff, moving wood, stacking, loading the stove, carrying the kid around and working but still don't think I'm ready to be hauling big heavy logs around yet.  After my 6 week restriction(bending, lifting, twisting, 10bls) was over I was allowed to slowly get back into things I couldn't believe how fatigued my back would be from the easiest tasks.  Heck even 12 weeks after I still think my back is a lot weaker than before I herniated my disk.


----------



## tfdchief

rdust said:
			
		

> Great news!  I know it's hard to keep following all the rules but the doctor hasn't lead you wrong yet.  Keep following the rules and you'll be 100% or close in no time in the scheme of things.
> 
> I had my 12 week follow up for my microdiscectomy today and doc said I'm doing good.  He said "I like you, you wanted to get better and followed my rules".  Even for something small in comparison to your injury I'm still taking it easy.  I don't plan on cutting any wood for some time.  I'm back to my day to day stuff, moving wood, stacking, loading the stove, carrying the kid around and working but still don't think I'm ready to be hauling big heavy logs around yet.  After my 6 week restriction(bending, lifting, twisting, 10bls) was over I was allowed to slowly get back into things I couldn't believe how fatigued my back would be from the easiest tasks.  Heck even 12 weeks after I still think my back is a lot weaker than before I herniated my disk.


rdust,
I sure know what you mean.  I am in week 19 and even with the bending, lifting, twisting , 10lbs. restrictions still in place, my back is really tired and sore by the end of the day.  I am hoping to be where you are by Christmas.  The doctor said he plans to lift some restrictions at my December 12th appointment, if everything still looks good.  Sounds like you are really doing well though, considering.  Thanks for the support.


----------



## muncybob

Wow, I don't know how I didn't see this thread earlier.....I would say you are going through one of those ordeals in life that can only make you stronger. Good to keep reading how your recoevey is on the right track. 
Having recovered from a back injury myself(but nowhere near the extent of your situation) please be very careful and give things lots of time. I know it's a hard thing to do but you don't want to mess up the progress you have made. For me, my body let me know when enough was enough on any given day. If I didn't listen to my body's warnings I surely would pay the price the next few days.


----------



## tfdchief

muncybob said:
			
		

> Wow, I don't know how I didn't see this thread earlier.....I would say you are going through one of those ordeals in life that can only make you stronger. Good to keep reading how your recoevey is on the right track.
> Having recovered from a back injury myself(but nowhere near the extent of your situation) please be very careful and give things lots of time. I know it's a hard thing to do but you don't want to mess up the progress you have made. For me, my body let me know when enough was enough on any given day. If I didn't listen to my body's warnings I surely would pay the price the next few days.


Thanks muncybob.  Today was my first day back to work.  Being a fire chief and inspector, I can easily stay within the restrictions.  I took it easy today, and although I am tired, I don't  feel any different than I have been feeling by the end of the day at home.......where I had little if anything to do.  So far so good, thanks for the advise.


----------



## tickbitty

Congrats, Chief!  
Keep up the good work and don't take on too much too fast!


----------



## Flatbedford

Must have felt great to be back at work after everything you've been through. Very happy for you.


----------



## firefighterjake

tfdchief said:
			
		

> muncybob said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wow, I don't know how I didn't see this thread earlier.....I would say you are going through one of those ordeals in life that can only make you stronger. Good to keep reading how your recoevey is on the right track.
> Having recovered from a back injury myself(but nowhere near the extent of your situation) please be very careful and give things lots of time. I know it's a hard thing to do but you don't want to mess up the progress you have made. For me, my body let me know when enough was enough on any given day. If I didn't listen to my body's warnings I surely would pay the price the next few days.
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks muncybob.  Today was my first day back to work.  Being a fire chief and inspector, I can easily stay within the restrictions.  I took it easy today, and although I am tired, I don't  feel any different than I have been feeling by the end of the day at home.......where I had little if anything to do.  So far so good, thanks for the advise.
Click to expand...


Wait a minute . . . Fire Chiefs actually work?   I thought they just kind of waved their arms around a lot and sent the rookie out to get them a coffee and some donuts at break time.  Again . . . glad you're feeling better.


----------



## loon

firefighterjake said:
			
		

> tfdchief said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> muncybob said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wow, I don't know how I didn't see this thread earlier.....I would say you are going through one of those ordeals in life that can only make you stronger. Good to keep reading how your recoevey is on the right track.
> Having recovered from a back injury myself(but nowhere near the extent of your situation) please be very careful and give things lots of time. I know it's a hard thing to do but you don't want to mess up the progress you have made. For me, my body let me know when enough was enough on any given day. If I didn't listen to my body's warnings I surely would pay the price the next few days.
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks muncybob.  Today was my first day back to work.  Being a fire chief and inspector, I can easily stay within the restrictions.  I took it easy today, and although I am tired, I don't  feel any different than I have been feeling by the end of the day at home.......where I had little if anything to do.  So far so good, thanks for the advise.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Wait a minute . . . Fire Chiefs actually work?   I thought they just kind of waved their arms around a lot and sent the rookie out to get them a coffee and some donuts at break time.  Again . . . glad you're feeling better.
Click to expand...



 :gulp:  :lol: 

good to hear your back at work Chief  ;-) 

loon


----------



## tfdchief

firefighterjake said:
			
		

> Wait a minute . . . Fire Chiefs actually work?   I thought they just kind of waved their arms around a lot and sent the rookie out to get them a coffee and some donuts at break time.  Again . . . glad you're feeling better.


You are right Jake, In fact, that is the only reason I got to go back to work.......'cause I don't do anything, and the Doc made me get that in writing from my boss, the city administrator.......which was no problem at all ;-P


----------



## tfdchief

*Update:*  I have promised only pertinent updates since you all have been so incredibly supportive, but have ask me to keep you updated.
I had the first doctor appointment today, since October 24.  It has been 6 months since my accident.  Up to now, the doctor has been very cautious, not letting me bend or lift.  Today, although I still hurt a lot, he gave me really good news!

The doctor said that my back looks healed and stable.  Not what it was before the accident of course. 

He showed me the X-ray this time, and I am not sure that I should have looked at it.  The T11 and T12 don't look to bad, but the L-2.....looks pretty bad........crushed, and about 1/2 the thickness of the rest of them, and healed bone sticking into the spinal canal.  All that said, the doc thought the X-ray looked great.....good alignment, and the same as it did 2 months ago. And he said I can start working on normal life, lifting and bending, a little at a time, until I build myself back up.  He said just take it a little at a time and don't over do it.  Doesn't want to see me for 6 months.  He will X-ray then and he hopes that everything will look the same.  He said there was really know way to know if all the pain would go away.  He said in 6 months we will look at where I am at and if still in pain, I might want some surgery if he thinks he can relieve it.......I am counting on that NOT being the case.

So, Great news!  I just wish I didn't hurt so much, and wear down so easy, but he said that is just part of the healing process and probably won't be any better for 6 more months.  I will take it!

Thanks hearth.com for all the support over the last 6 months!  I love you guys!

Steve


----------



## pen

Great news!

The hardest part about this is going to be the "don't over do it" part.

Take your time and keep the good news coming.  No setbacks!

pen


----------



## certified106

That is so awesome to hear! I am so happy he feels that it is stable now just dont overdo it during the rebuilding phase.


----------



## rdust

Good news!  Are you doing any type of physical therapy?   

It takes time, I ran the small saw over the weekend and made a few small cuts and was paranoid the whole time.  I was worried about moving wrong, twisting wrong, bending wrong etc.  I think I'll be paranoid for a while still but it seems to get better with everything I do.


----------



## stoveguy2esw

fantastic!  great to hear chief!

i know your neighborhood will be happy to see you out and about again soon, i firmly believe this because every firefighter on the job makes the neighborhood that much safer! KUDO's to you and all the other firefigters out there , running toward the smoke takes guts. and we ALL appreciate what you guys do for us!

god bless bro.


----------



## fishingpol

Good to hear the news Chief.  Take your time and don't overdo it.


----------



## Shadow&Flame

Great news...road isnt that much longer now.  Take it slow and you will be back
at it in no time.


----------



## WoodpileOCD

Like a lot of other fair (cold) weather hearthers, I didn't spend hardly any time here during the warmer months so missed this whole event.   So sorry to hear about something like that happening to you.  One of my mothers favorite sayings was "What doesn't kill you will make you stronger".  I'm sure that will apply to you, if not physically, maybe spiritually, emotionally, psychologically.   

Thanks for letting us know initially and for the updates. Sorry I didn't see it sooner.  Cudo's to the hearth community for all their support.


----------



## snowleopard

This is terrific news!  Along with the rest of us, I bet the doc is feeling mighty happy about the outcome.  Sometime you might be up to going back six months and re-reading this thread.  It's a good reminder that the hard times don't last, but we take something lasting with us.

Here's hoping the pain lightens up.  Sure beats the brace, though, doesn't it?


----------



## rottiman

So happy to hear your a progressing.  As the others have said, TAKE IT EASY".  Nice news to hear right before the holidays.  Have a great Xmas to you and yours.


----------



## GAMMA RAY

That's great.....
it's always a good thing when the dr doesn't want you back for 6 months....  
Don't overdo it dammit.... :lol:


----------



## firefighterjake

Great news Steve . . . let's celebrate this good news . . . I'll load up my ATV, come down and we can take our ATVs out for a spin . . . maybe do some jumps, 360s, etc.   All kidding aside, this really is good news . . . one step at a time.


----------



## Flatbedford

Good news! A fine Christmas gift for you and your family. Keep on taking care of yourself and let your body continue to heal.


----------



## Singed Eyebrows

tfdchief said:
			
		

> *Update:*
> 
> So, Great news!  I just wish I didn't hurt so much, and wear down so easy, but he said that is just part of the healing process
> 
> Steve


Sounds like you have a real good doctor, pain isn't the enemy. Best of luck to you Chief, Randy


----------



## begreen

Singed Eyebrows said:
			
		

> tfdchief said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Update:*
> 
> So, Great news!  I just wish I didn't hurt so much, and wear down so easy, but he said that is just part of the healing process
> 
> Steve
> 
> 
> 
> Sounds like you have a real good doctor, pain isn't the enemy. Best of luck to you Chief, Randy
Click to expand...


That is wonderful news indeed! Kudos to you for sticking with the program. Sounds like by spring you and the grandson may be having some nice outings again. Watch out for ice this winter and keep up with the exercises.


----------



## Adios Pantalones

Keep it slow- good to hear that you're on the mend!


----------



## PapaDave

This kind of thing requires stamina and resolve, things you seem to have in abundance. Good on 'ya for sticking with it, and we're still pulling for you.


----------



## basswidow

Hey Chief,

Since I only check in Hearth.com during burn season,  I missed this completely (All I do in the summer is fish).  I feel bad I wasn't around to say a prayer for you.  God Bless you and may you continue to heal! You've had quite a journey and recovery.  Amazing if you ask me.  You're one tough hombre!   

I hope you are enjoying your stove! and keeping warm!

God Bless.


----------



## Backwoods Savage

PapaDave said:
			
		

> This kind of thing requires stamina and resolve, things you seem to have in abundance. Good on 'ya for sticking with it, and we're still pulling for you.



I agree Dave. Steve and I have discussed this via email a few times and he is a tough guy so I think he will do just fine.


----------



## raybonz

+1 on all the other positive comments!

Ray


----------



## tfdchief

Dang, I don't know how to begin thanking everyone for their responses.  I really would like to answer everyone of you individually, but I don't want to take up so much space.  So far, since yesterday, there have been 20 of you, and I am sure there will be more, who have responded to my updated news and status......with encouragement, good advise, prayers, compliments I probably don't deserve, and a little kidding to keep things in perspective.  








OK, I have sat here looking at my response, trying to find the right words to thank everyone collectively.........It just isn't enough.  You all deserve more.  I am going to PM you.

Thanks and God Bless you all.

Steve

Edit:
P. S. I have just been told I have exceeded my PM quota for 24 hours.  But I will finish tomorrow night I promise!


----------



## tickbitty

Chief, wishing you continued good healing!  I have a friend with a pretty messed up back, he was looking at having one of two very serious back surgeries for certain, when someone suggested one more try at Physical THerapy using Pilates, it strengthened his core and saved his back, he didn't have to get either surgery.  Made me realy believe in that sort of careful, targeted exercise. 
Best to you, and a happy holiday


----------



## GAMMA RAY

tfdchief said:
			
		

> P. S. I have just been told I have exceeded my PM quota for 24 hours.



Yeah, about that pm quota thang.....me thinks is should be upped dammit.....Craig


----------



## raybonz

GAMMA RAY said:
			
		

> tfdchief said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P. S. I have just been told I have exceeded my PM quota for 24 hours.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, about that pm quota thang.....me thinks is should be upped dammit.....Craig
Click to expand...


Cuz you're a popular chicklet Michelle!

Ray


----------



## raybonz

Glad you're getting back to abnormal Steve!@

Ray


----------



## tfdchief

*Update:* Sorry, I was so damn happy I forgot to take pictures.  But my son and I cut about a cord and a half today, loaded and took 1/2  to my house and 1/2 to his house.........since my Monday doctor appointment when he turned me loose to start trying out my NEW back.   :ahhh:   OK, OK, I followed ALL instructions and advice to take it easy and a little at a time........but I used a chain saw (allbiet, my small one), I loaded wood in the truck, OK the small stuff, and DAMN, it felt really good!  I will probably feel like crap tomorrow, but I sure do feel good right now!   I am back!! :coolgrin:


----------



## Shadow&Flame

Nice....very nice indeed.  Take it slow but keep working at it bit by bit.  Good to hear you are
getting back into the game.  Just keep it moving forward....


----------



## Huntindog1

Good to hear Steve. I am new to this forum and its good to see all the support and see that your doing alot better. 

You will find that staying active will keep the pain and soreness down. Staying active doesnt mean lifting too much heavy stuff but its means doing lots of little things. As sitting around as you most likely already know really stiffens you up. Remember this also, Walking is really good for the back. I used to have all kinds of back problems then started a walking program and it cleared up. My son is a baseball pitcher in college instead of icing after pitching they will easily jog a mile as the flushing action of a run is better than icing. I think the same thing is going on with a good walking program. 

Another thing I found that works good for back pain and for along time I never really paid attention to I would ice or I would use heat. But I always read that cycling the cold and the heat. But I just never did it the cycling the cold/heat. The last time I threw my back out and it was one of those ones that I couldnt hardly get out of the bed. I got in the shower and turned the heat on as hot as I could stand it on the area for a couple minutes got it good and heated up. Then I gritted my teeth and flipped the cold on and the hot off, boy was it ice cold as it was winter time. I only took the cold for like 30 seconds then went right back to the hot water. I cycled this like ten times. When I was done I swear it was a better effect than 800mg  Ibuprofen. 

Good Luck


----------



## tfdchief

*UPDATE:*I know it isn't that big a deal, but I started splitting on the first 2 loads cut this winter (for 2013 - 2014).  I helped my son cut both loads and although I am not 100% and can't really do my share, I do what I can.   My son tries to slow me down and worries I am doing to much.  I split a little today.  I am slow, wear down quickly, and can't do much at a time..........but by damn I am doing it.  Thank God.  It feels good (well, it hurts, but you know what I mean!)
Edit: Oh, thank God for Dennis teaching me how to split vertical......sorry Jake ;-P


----------



## thewoodlands

tfdchief said:
			
		

> *UPDATE:*I know it isn't that big a deal, but I started splitting on the first 2 loads cut this winter (for 2013 - 2014).  I helped my son cut both loads and although I am not 100% and can't really do my share, I do what I can.   My son tries to slow me down and worries I am doing to much.  I split a little today.  I am slow, wear down quickly, and can't do much at a time..........but by damn I am doing it.  Thank God.  It feels good (well, it hurts, but you know what I mean!)
> Edit: Oh, thank God for Dennis teaching me how to split vertical......sorry Jake ;-P



tfdchief, looks like a nice haul, what type of wood is it? On the thing I talked to you about (for the little guy) I should have it in January, I'll keep you up to date.


zap


----------



## tfdchief

zapny said:
			
		

> tfdchief said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *UPDATE:*I know it isn't that big a deal, but I started splitting on the first 2 loads cut this winter (for 2013 - 2014).  I helped my son cut both loads and although I am not 100% and can't really do my share, I do what I can.   My son tries to slow me down and worries I am doing to much.  I split a little today.  I am slow, wear down quickly, and can't do much at a time..........but by damn I am doing it.  Thank God.  It feels good (well, it hurts, but you know what I mean!)
> Edit: Oh, thank God for Dennis teaching me how to split vertical......sorry Jake ;-P
> 
> 
> 
> 
> tfdchief, looks like a nice haul, what type of wood is it? On the thing I talked to you about (for the little guy) I should have it in January, I'll keep you up to date.
> 
> 
> zap
Click to expand...

Thanks Zap, if you pull that off, Papa is going to be a big HERO!!  Thanks.  
My son and I are scroungers, both of us have always wished we had our own wood lot and may someday......another story.   But the last 3 winters, we have been cutting at Doug's bosses place.  Several acres of timber and he doesn't burn wood.  Lots of storm damage the last 2 years and we have really had our hands full.  My injury hasn't helped.  But anyway, it is hickory, white oak, red oak, and cherry.  There is ash to cut as well.  Thanks Zap.


----------



## thewoodlands

Nice selection of wood. I talked with Zach's father, Zach should be home for the allstar break from Winnepeg, should get it then.

Zap


----------



## pen

sounds great

pen


----------



## tfdchief

zapny said:
			
		

> Nice selection of wood. I talked with Zach's father, Zach should be home for the allstar break from Winnepeg, should get it then.
> 
> Zap


Awesome!  Thanks Zap.


----------



## tfdchief

pen said:
			
		

> sounds great
> 
> pen


Thanks Pen, feels pretty good too!


----------



## tfdchief

One last post for the hundreds of hearth.com members who supported me after my accident. I made the 2 1/2 hour trip to Evansville IN to see Dr Sneed yesterday, for my one year anniversary of my accident doctor appointment.   He had told me all along I might have to have some lesser surgery after I healed, if I healed, and he hadn't told me otherwise until yesterday. He said my X-rays looked good and he didn't want to see me any more! That was some incredibly good news. I still have back pain but now I know I am good, so I can live with it. Again, one last time.....Thank you all for the incredible support, when I was pretty dang low. I made some really good friends here in the process. Thanks hearth.com


----------



## begreen

I love a happy ending. Thanks for the wrap chief. Good to hear that you have healed well.


----------



## fossil

Excellent.  Back pain?  Hell, I have back pain, and I've never ever been through anything nearly as traumatic as you have.  I'm quite sure you've been a good patient, which sometimes is half the doc's battle.  Good job to all involved.  Real good wrap-up report.  Rick


----------



## GAMMA RAY

Awesome news Chief...I knew you would have a good outcome...you stubborn bugger


----------



## rottiman

Congrats Chief, great news for sure.  Now enjoy the summer!


----------



## firefighterjake

Great news Steve.


----------



## Flatbedford

Good news. Thanks for keeping us posted. I think we are all happy to have been here for you as you went through this.
Many thanks to the magic of modern medicine, all the people who took care of you and your hard work.


----------



## Jags

That is some seriously good news.  I am glad to see it come full circle.


----------



## tfdchief

One more time.....Thanks hearth.com  And I feel great  And yes GR I am a stubborn bugger.  Let's burn wood


----------



## Eatonpcat

tfdchief said:


> One more time.....Thanks hearth.com And I feel great And yes GR I am a stubborn bugger. Let's burn wood


 
You walked away from a broken back...AWESOME!


----------



## woodchip

Probably the best ending to a thread I have ever read on any forum.

Brilliant news is an understatement.

Just one question....... will you keep splitting vertical


----------



## tfdchief

woodchip said:


> Probably the best ending to a thread I have ever read on any forum.
> 
> Brilliant news is an understatement.
> 
> Just one question....... will you keep splitting vertical


Nah, I think I'm ready for horizontal


----------



## BrotherBart

Good news Chief. I know it ain't been any fun you be one tough guy.


----------



## tfdchief

BrotherBart said:


> Good news Chief. I know it ain't been any fun you be one tough guy.


Thanks BB!  I didn't know if this day would ever come. And I don't know how tough I am, but I can tell you that it sure gave me perspective on life.  If I could have just two wishes, they would be for health and safety of me and my family, and eliminate all the pain and suffering in the world.


----------



## Eatonpcat

tfdchief said:


> Thanks BB! I didn't know if this day would ever come. And I don't know how tough I am, but I can tell you that it sure gave me perspective on life. If I could have just two wishes, they would be for health and safety of me and my family, and eliminate all the pain and suffering in the world.


 

Wish I could have liked this a Bilion times...Stay safe my Hearth.com friend!


----------



## tfdchief

Eatonpcat said:


> Wish I could have liked this a Bilion times...Stay safe my Hearth.com friend!


Thanks Eatonpcat


----------



## Backwoods Savage

I am really happy for Steve but sad that we missed a chance of meeting...twice. We had planned on meeting one one of my cross-country routes and both fell through. I really wanted to finally meet you Steve and we will meet yet this year. Promise!  btw, when we went through Effingham, I didn't even have time to stop for gas. That's how things sometimes go in RAAM.


----------



## PapaDave

Steve, I'm still trying to figure out how I missed this update, but it's GREAT news.
I guess Dennis is gonna' let the horizontal thing slide.
Jake will be happy though.


----------



## tfdchief

Backwoods Savage said:


> I am really happy for Steve but sad that we missed a chance of meeting...twice. We had planned on meeting one one of my cross-country routes and both fell through. I really wanted to finally meet you Steve and we will meet yet this year. Promise! btw, when we went through Effingham, I didn't even have time to stop for gas. That's how things sometimes go in RAAM.


Dennis, I am just glad you made it through that grueling trip.  Can't wait to meet though.


----------

